# Raw Thread: WOODS PERM IS EVERYTHING



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Hoping for a similar show to last weeks, but we'll probably be back to the standard shit. That's if Raw even happens :side:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

There seems to be no middle ground most of the time with WWE. It's either fucking great or fucking shit.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Erika vs Sting :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*



Spoiler: Spoiler for possible appearance on Monday's Raw






> WWE @WWE
> BREAKING NEWS: @Sting will be at #Raw and open the show this Monday at 8/7c on @USA_Network!!! pic.twitter.com/IbmwEXq8bJ






if the show occurs


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Why the 'if it occurs'?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*



mellison24 said:


> Why the 'if it occurs'?


Because of the hurricane. I said in another thread that maybe Mother Nature's trying to do us a favor. Last week's Raw was decent, but WWE rarely has back-to-back decent Raws. This Raw has "it's gonna suck" written all over it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

There is bad weather, hurricane i think, due to occur in the area that could jeopardize the show taking place. Not sure of any recent update though.

I want to see


Spoiler: Spoiler for Raw appearance



Sting


, so i hope the weather is kind.


----------



## Dbryrollins (Aug 29, 2015)

The show should go on. It's not a hurricane, it's not even a tropical storm anymore. The only problem could be that the remnants of the storm could bring a lot of rain to Tampa Monday, where there's already been flooding issues this month.

The show better go on, i got good seats. You'll see my Monday night rollins sign lol.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

I hope Raw takes place.


Spoiler: A spoiler



Sting is said to open the show


 so it'll be different to those who hate Rollins opening


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Only think I'm looking forward to is the Dudley boys, the rest of it will be rematch city bitch.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

We want to see Braun Strowman in action!


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Looking forward to what they do for Sting/Seth feud, New Day/Dudleys, Wyatts/Ambreigns, The Divas #1 Contender match and hopefully a Rusev promo. I hope to find out what's next for Owens, Cesaro and Orton also.

I'm going in with high hopes. I probably shouldn't but last week was so amazing to experience im hoping it carries over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Sting
Rollins
New Day
Dudleys
Wyatts
Ambrose/Reigns
Rusev
Owens

:mark:

Don't fuck this up WWE.


----------



## xlottoxx (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*



ZeroFear0 said:


> Looking forward to what they do for Sting/Seth feud, New Day/Dudleys, Wyatts/Ambreigns, The Divas #1 Contender match and hopefully a Rusev promo. I hope to find out what's next for Owens, Cesaro and Orton also.
> 
> I'm going in with high hopes. I probably shouldn't but last week was so amazing to experience im hoping it carries over.


Exactly! Haven't been this excited in a few months. And yes I just want everyone to have some direction going into NOC. Is that too much to ask from WWE?


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Hopefully the weather ensures the show gets cancelled.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Whoever faces Tamina in the beat the clock challenge will win this thing.


----------



## Thedudeinamood (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Looking forward to all these great match ups in store for us tonight.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

The storm's gone btw. It dissipated. Bright and sunny here on the East coast of Florida anyways :shrug


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Better be ready for RAW, as always :WHYYY3


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

After defeating WCW, HHH gets revenge by putting WCW's franchise in a WHC match against his protege.

WWE logic :ha


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

I did think of that today too TBH, HHH sanctioned a title match for Sting with his boy Rollins. Logic does really go out of the window, i guess with a longer build, they could have had Sting do things to force HHH's hand, but with only a few weeks to go, they had to go with way i guess.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Why wouldn't he give Sting a title match?

Did you miss Wrestlemania? They shook hands and they are now buddies.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*



The Tempest said:


> Better be ready for RAW, as always :WHYYY3


Best be some whiskey in that Dr Pepper :cudi

Since the weather report looks favorable, time to get ready for Raw:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

I'm going to be doubling down on that drink tonight.



Fighter Daron said:


> Why wouldn't he give Sting a title match?
> 
> Did you miss Wrestlemania? They shook hands and they are now buddies.


Well then why is he going after Rollins? :side:

Speaking of logic going out the window, I wonder if Cena is going to be a dick and ask for his title rematch to be at NOC or ask for it on Raw?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*



KuritaDavion said:


> Well then why is he going after Rollins? :side:


It would sound weird...but maybe a wrestler wants to be the world champion.

I know, I know, it's difficult to understand.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*



Fighter Daron said:


> It would sound weird...but maybe a wrestler wants to be the world champion.
> 
> I know, I know, it's difficult to understand.


Yes the wrestler sitting his ass at home who supposedly only came back to rid the WWE of "The evil of Triple H." Because only now is Rollins being a dick to everyone so Sting has to come in to fail to save the day.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

I can't wait to not watch Raw tonight and hear people bitch about it for the rest of the week....:wink2:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

In before the fuckery

Its a shame this Florida storm has gone I wanted a Raw cancelled again just for the fuckery


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Looking forward to:

Sting
The Divas
The Dudleys
Kevin Owens & Cesaro (if both are appearing)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*

Rollins feuding with Sting. What a beautiful sentence.

I remember when he was going to be the forgotten member of the Shield, when they were still together.


Yeah, about that...

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rollins gonna John Morrison tonight, and quit on live tv


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31 - Will It Even Take Place??!!!?*



The Shield said:


> I hope Raw takes place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A spoiler
> ...


The one time I want Seth to do an opening promo, we won't get it?

I want to hear what he says about Zahra :rock4


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The return of the Dudley Boyz last week was great, looking forward to seeing what they do this week. Also looking forward to the divas beat the clock challenge, interference from Sasha should make things interesting.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Looking forward to tonight's Raw for a couple of reasons...

- Seth Rollins vs Sting is a match I'm really looking forward to seeing as I'm a massive Seth fan and I've been a fan of Sting's for years (What more d'ya want?). So I'm hoping the build-up will be enjoyable to watch, with more build on Seth becoming a fighting, no fucks given champion.

- The New Day vs The Dudley Boyz. Enough said on that. :mark::mark::mark:

- The Women's Beat the Clock Challenge. My opinion on this one is that the 3 members of PCB should go against Team B.A.D. *Paige vs Tamina, Becky vs Naomi, and Sasha vs Charlotte*, where Becky wins after Charlotte and Sasha wrestle to the time limit draw. And hopefully the crowd don't shit on the women's matches tonight.

And that's the major stuff I'll be watching for. Other than that I'm hoping KO and Cesaro get into a position where both get an Intercontinental Championship match at Night of Champions, and hoping that the Wyatts/Reigns + Ambrose feud doesn't get a week wasted with another _Roman Reigns or Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper_ match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready for the fuckery :mark:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Another big surprise coming up tonight? Let's get it on!


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Can't wait for *"WWE RAW IS TAG MATCHES!"* tonight...

Seriously though, they need to lay off the tag matches.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

6 or 8 man tag coming also then, yeah. :hmm

Seriously getting/got tired of these TBH, like most people. Looking forward to the Sting/Rollins stuff, Dudley Boyz/New Day, Reigns/Ambrose/New Wyatts.

WTF is Cena doing lol, not that i really care.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW could be good. They need to be each week to try and get some positive buzz about their product. From whence does RAW originate tonight?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I am surprised that they are putting this much trust in Rollins to give him a match with Sting. I'm not upset, but shocked in a good way. I didn't read rumors so I was completely surprised about Sting showing up last week. I didn't expect to see him until maybe a match with Taker for WM32.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's Yersel! said:


> Looking forward to tonight's Raw for a couple of reasons...
> 
> - Seth Rollins vs Sting is a match I'm really looking forward to seeing as I'm a massive Seth fan and I've been a fan of Sting's for years (What more d'ya want?). So I'm hoping the build-up will be enjoyable to watch, with more build on Seth becoming a fighting, no fucks given champion.
> 
> ...


Rollins/Sting is really happening, bro. Cool to see a fellow Rollins AND Sting fan. I'm :mark:ing so hard for this feud. I don't even care who wins. Just the fact that it's happening is outstanding. Doesn't hurt that it pisses some people off, too. (Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's Yersel! said:


> - The Women's Beat the Clock Challenge. My opinion on this one is that the 3 members of PCB should go against Team B.A.D. *Paige vs Tamina, Becky vs Naomi, and Sasha vs Charlotte*, where Becky wins after Charlotte and Sasha wrestle to the time limit draw. And hopefully the crowd don't shit on the women's matches tonight.


I know they won't do it but I wouldn't even use Sasha and co. for the Beat the Clock Challenge. Generally the BTC matches are quicker than normal and while Naomi and Tamina don't matter the only way Sasha could be used and not look bad is getting a win over one of them (Though that could be the start of a Paige heel turn after NOC). You have other divas on the roster that can eat pins quick so just use them.



> I am surprised that they are putting this much trust in Rollins to give him a match with Sting. I'm not upset, but shocked in a good way. I didn't read rumors so I was completely surprised about Sting showing up last week. I didn't expect to see him until maybe a match with Taker for WM32.


Well if they're going for a Sting match you either have to get another legend or get a guy that's good to great that's going to kill himself to cover for the fact that Sting is a shell of himself.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins/Sting is really happening, bro. Cool to see a fellow Rollins AND Sting fan. I'm :mark:ing so hard for this feud. I don't even care who wins. Just the fact that it's happening is outstanding. Doesn't hurt that it pisses some people off, too. (Y)


I remember back in January - I think it might have been the Raw just before the Rumble - when I thought about the possibility of Rollins/Sting after Sting had just interfered in another one of Seth's matches, but my final thought was 'Nah, he'll beat Triple H at 'Mania and then face 'Taker next year and that'll be it'. 
When he lost to Triple H, I couldn't see where Sting would fit in with the exception of 'Taker, which made Rollins/Sting impossible as far as I was concerned.
But now we've really got it. _The Man_ vs _The Icon_. The sheer thought of it is so, so absolutely brilliant. 
I liked how you mentioned people getting pissed off at it too. It's funny seeing people saying WWE can't make new stars, yet when they go ahead and put one of the most giftedly-talented wrestlers on the planet up against the likes of John Cena, Brock Lesnar, and now Sting, they'll complain about Seth being pushed too hard. :rollins
It's funny, because as cliché as it sounds, anything can happen in the WWE. Hell, anything can happen in the world of wrestling.



KuritaDavion said:


> I know they won't do it but I wouldn't even use Sasha and co. for the Beat the Clock Challenge. Generally the BTC matches are quicker than normal and while Naomi and Tamina don't matter the only way Sasha could be used and not look bad is getting a win over one of them (Though that could be the start of a Paige heel turn after NOC). You have other divas on the roster that can eat pins quick so just use them.


After reading that, and having a think, I suppose Paige, Charlotte and Becky going over 3 of the other women on the roster would be fine, but I'd prefer it if Sasha got inserted into the NoC Women's Championship match still...


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm calling it that when they finally give the statue to Rollins it will end up having Sting's face paint on it.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Yashamaga said:


> I'm calling it that when they finally give the statue to Rollins it will end up having Sting's face paint on it.


"THAT'S NOT STING THAT'S A STATUE OF STING!"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yashamaga said:


> I'm calling it that when they finally give the statue to Rollins it will end up having Sting's face paint on it.


It should end up being a statue of Ted Turner to further aggravate Triple H....:maury


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> It should end up being a statue of Ted Turner to further aggravate Triple H....:maury


Na, i don't want this to be any hint of a WWE/WCW feud, or for them to have any more ammunition to say "Yeah but, we won the war', all over again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Looking forward to the Divas clusterfuck with @A-C-P. If the dirtsheet report is true about two of them(likely Becky and Charlotte) attempting to get the same time, then botches are bound to happen. Someone will tap too early or too late.

Aside from that, I really want to see the progression of the New Day/Dudley feud. WWE announced on Twitter that Sting is opening the show to generate buzz, which is refreshing because it saves us from yet another 20 minute Rollins promo.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock said:


> WTF is Cena doing lol, not that i really care.


Most likely coming out and cutting a serious promo with some joke thrown in. Or maybe we get "funny poop jokes" John Cena. Either way, he probably gets his rematch for the US title at NOC, making Seth pull double duty due to the stipulation that every title must be defended.

I could even see him and Sting at the start of the show. Cena comes in, shows his respects, but says he also wants Rollins. As long as this doesn't lead to a Triple Threat, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> I could even see him and Sting at the start of the show. Cena comes in, shows his respects, but says he also wants Rollins. As long as this doesn't lead to a Triple Threat, I'm fine with that.


fpalm

Never even thought of that, i swear if Sting is cutting a promo and Cena's music hits....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock said:


> fpalm
> 
> Never even thought of that, i swear if Sting is cutting a promo and Cena's music hits....


You know it's gonna happen. And again, I won't mind as long as Sting doesn't intrude in Sting's business with the WWE Championship and add himself to the match. Plus, it may be the only time we could ever see Sting and Cena in the same ring together. It would be a cool visual at least.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, if they want Sting and Cena to have a bit of a moment then fine, as long as Cena doesn't do his usual over hamminess and ruin it, and quickly fucks off once he's done.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Time to get ready for RAW


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

No Lesnar tonight?


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

There is absolutely no point in this Ziggler vs Rusev rematch. Will probably be a DQ finish this time. If it ends clean I'll be amazed.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Brock said:


> fpalm
> 
> Never even thought of that, i swear if Sting is cutting a promo and Cena's music hits....


That better not happen. Cena doesn't know how to speak without stealing the spotlight or making the other guy that's in the ring with him look bad.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

PurityOfEvil said:


> There is absolutely no point in this Ziggler vs Rusev rematch. Will probably be a DQ finish this time. If it ends clean I'll be amazed.


Or you know.Get Big Show to knock out Rusev.Dog Ziggler pisses of to jobbing again like he should,and Big Show feuds with the future WWE Champ quality Rusev 

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm :serious:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Might watch it today, at least part of it.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Intercontinental Champion @Ryback22 will defend his title vs. @WWETheBigShow LIVE TONIGHT on @WWE #RAW on @usa_Network.

Do you think Vince wonders why Raw doesn't get great ratings?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I really want to see the WWE properly put of Braun Strowman tonight. I literally want to see him rip the SHIELD attire off of Roman's back. Leave him in the ring torn and beaten. I want to see him destroy Dean as well. I'm not talking like the bullshit he did last week either. Braun needs to look like his main purpose in life was to erase Reigns and Ambrose from the face of the planet. I want to see a monster possessed with anger and driven by a mad man named Bray Wyatt. I want the crowd silenced by the beating that could be tonight. There should be zero fight left in both men. Heroes must fall tonight. The Night of the Villain.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> You know it's gonna happen. And again, I won't mind as long as Sting doesn't intrude in Sting's business with the WWE Championship and add himself to the match. Plus, it may be the only time we could ever see Sting and Cena in the same ring together. It would be a cool visual at least.


Yeah. Would be a nice juxtaposition between "wrestling used to be great" and "now we have to pretend it still is".

If Cena does that, he will do the exact same promo he did with the Rock. Just replace "Rock" and "Dwayne" with "Sting" or "Steve".


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

It's amazing how WWE can make even an intense character like Sting look like a fucking cartoon.

"Look, it's the vigilante Sting!!!"


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I hope RAW is good. Last week was solid. But the WWE usually has poor follow ups and too many fillers that follow great shows.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charlottewinslol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, pants are off, i'm ready for the dudleys this week .. lmao jk, obvs.

BTW, am I the only one who would mark out like a bitch if they brought back Spike in order to feud with new day? lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> It's amazing how WWE can make even an intense character like Sting look like a fucking cartoon.
> 
> "Look, it's the vigilante Sting!!!"


:maury I agree


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So The Dudleyz are facing The New Day for a #1 contender spot. Can we stop doing challenger beats champion for #1 contendership? It's completely backwards and makes no sense. Let them both beat jobber teams for 4 weeks and face each other on PPV. If the Dudleyz win clean, it takes the power out of their next encounter and devalues the tag titles.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha :lol... She made nikki tap out, clean win fucking win yet, she's not the number one contender and not even in the beat the clock challenge tonight. WWE logic.
https://twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/638156154581970944


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bring back Maryse damn it.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Is tonight the night that The Axe Man finally returns to Monday Night RAW? Tune in to find out!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

It's Yersel! said:


> Intercontinental Champion @Ryback22 will defend his title vs. @WWETheBigShow LIVE TONIGHT on @WWE #RAW on @usa_Network.
> 
> Do you think Vince wonders why Raw doesn't get great ratings?


Just have Ryback drop the title to Owens already, and keep the Owens/Cesaro feud going with something at stake...


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

It's strange how the Divas all of a sudden care about being the #1 contenders when Nikki Bella will have surpassed AJ's reigns by the time Night of Champions come along.

WWE why do you treat us like dummies..? Why?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*For those who aren't watching the pre-show, they're trying to drive a wedge between PCB and say "you've got to lose some friends along the way to reach the top." Thank goodness. Graves, Otunga, and the old white man did a much better job of teasing dissension in 3 minutes than that entire Miz TV clusterfuck.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, Ambrose gonna be losing again. Why not just do Braun vs. Reigns?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sting kicking off Raw!!!!!!!! :mark: what a treat


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol, Ambrose gonna be losing again. Why not just do Braun vs. Reigns?



B/c everyone Reigns goes over must first beat Ambrose :vince2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

PurityOfEvil said:


> Brock said:
> 
> 
> > Never even thought of that, i swear if Sting is cutting a promo and Cena's music hits....
> ...


No way. Cena is a goat and a complete pro wrestler


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day vs Dudleys- no build up? Ok..


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Here we go...:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaning begin!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Zarah was taken out of the signature


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't believe Seth is still the champion............awful


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seth is THE MAN :Cocky


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for the television version of bath salts, Monday Night Raw.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

What's with this music ROFL, sounds like Superman is going to reveal himself


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Monday Night Raw BABBBBBYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> I really want to see the WWE properly put of Braun Strowman tonight. I literally want to see him rip the SHIELD attire off of Roman's back. Leave him in the ring torn and beaten. I want to see him destroy Dean as well. I'm not talking like the bullshit he did last week either. Braun needs to look like his main purpose in life was to erase Reigns and Ambrose from the face of the planet. I want to see a monster possessed with anger and driven by a mad man named Bray Wyatt. I want the crowd silenced by the beating that could be tonight. There should be zero fight left in both men. Heroes must fall tonight. The Night of the Villain.


I love it, but the children and soccer moms might get mad over too much violence


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"You gon' get got."
-Sting


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Hopefully someone replaces Saxton tonight, right?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

It's showtime!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins so pumped to face Sting :lol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Damn.. Ambrose was barely in the intro.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> Hopefully someone replaces Saxton tonight, right?



Nope :mj2


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Alright, let's get this show started.

Hopefully, this show is gonna be good.


EDIT: Ryback/Show tonight?

Goddammit.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose about to do the job for Eugene.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> Hopefully someone replaces Saxton tonight, right?


Saxton is permantly on Raw now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dean about to get CRUSHHHHEDDDDDD


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Ryback vs Show, fuck off you boring geeks


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Tempest said:


> Hopefully someone replaces Saxton tonight, right?


Wrong, Saxton is officially on RAW now....Booker T got moved to SD


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

If her hair was green, Charlotte could easily be mistaken for the joker.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Someone explain to my why the most recent NXT Women's champion and someone who defeated the current Divas champion recently is not part of the Beat the Clock challenge? fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Little shocked they're doing Dudleys/New Day this week.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Dudleys and New Day! Yeah! And starting us off with Sting, feels like a good one.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuckoff Sting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STING :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha :ambrose4 jobs for :reigns future win.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Stinger :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sting is in the building


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait a fucking minute... Didn't Sasha make Nikki tapout. Shouldn't she be number 1 contender.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stacked and fast open to the show so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sting's face paint is looking better this week :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mute reaction for Sting. I WONDER WHY.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sting with a mediocre reaction. Dude isn't a megastar. Stop treating him like one.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

The Stinger is looking good!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What a card! :mark:


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Bah Gawd it's Sting.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Preparing myself for an Ambrose loss.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Dudley's vs new day? Strowman v ambrose? These fucks don't know how to build matches.

And no, I'd rather see them on a monthly special, greater chance for a great match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy tepid reaction, Batman. :hayden3

Weird to hear crickets for Sting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Vigilante :flabbynsting


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

It's weird that Braun Strowman is a heel considering he has the actual face of a human baby.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

STING!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I really hate Sting's new theme, please bring his old theme back


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Where's his trench coat?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sting was TNA World CHamp too. Haha.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is that a new theme? I like it


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking younger this week compared to Wrestlemania


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did he get a pop for his entrance?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's Stink!!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The little kid doing a YES chant instead of chanting Sting said all that needs to be said about this.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

How can a title "elude" someone if they never had interest in competing for said company in their prime? :shrug


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambose jobbing out to the new guy? :kobefacepalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Starts out with "I respect HHH." Fuck this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Holy tepid reaction, Batman. :hayden3
> 
> Weird to hear crickets for Sting.


If you think that was crickets then you need to get your hearing checked or your TV speaker checked. 

No disrespect.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sting just bitched up already. Always got respect for Triple H? I'm fucking disgusted.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So, you respect a guy who cheated to beat you?*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sting will always respect Triple H for that dirty win at Mania.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cant believe this grandpa is getting a title match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Divas beat the clock....Should I schedule my naps for them now? Well, at least it's plenty of pissbreaks and snackbreaks.

Who will win? Who will care? Who will die of boredom? Who will drink themselves into a stupor so it doesn't seem as horrible?

Team Painted Clown Bitches vs Team Bitchy and Dull vs Team Boreya...Can any ring handle this much insomnia cure?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why is Sting jerking off H.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Sting was TNA World CHamp too. Haha.



"What's a TNA?" :vince3


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> It's amazing how WWE can make even an intense character like Sting look like a fucking cartoon.
> 
> "Look, it's the vigilante Sting!!!"


It's better than what TNA did with him...


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Nope :mj2





Undertakerowns said:


> Saxton is permantly on Raw now.





Mra22 said:


> Wrong, Saxton is officially on RAW now....Booker T got moved to SD


Oh come on :cry Saxton's annoying as fuck, I mean, really? uttahere


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sting in WWE? Really? Its about 14 years too late


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sting addressing his Wrestlemania loss?!?!?! STORYLINE CONTINUATION IN WWE?!?! :wee-bey :heyman5 :dead2 *


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I forgot that RAW's in my hometown of Tampa tonight. That explains the shit crowd.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Am I watching Monday Nitro? Lol. Jk.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I take back everything I said good about the last ten minutes.. I am now going to go throw up again..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"wrestling" How dare you Sting!!!! No title for you :vince5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HHH wrote this script for Sting guys :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Is that a new theme? I like it


Sounds like they mixed in the drums from wm31.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Holy burial of Seth rollins! Not as good as hhh?

I bet hhh put that line in


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Sting's here to enforce justice on the Hound of Justice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sting getting his copy written by HHH.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This old ass bitch. Stop it. Cut his mic. You're 10 years too late.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol No Hogan mention.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm fucking disgusted.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

WWE making it a point lately to list legends without mention of Hulk Hogan. Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I am not against Sting but it feels so weird that he's out here. Feels like a shill.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sting wanted to say Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:flabbynsting 's here


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol, no Hogan mention.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> It's weird that Braun Strowman is a heel considering he has the actual face of a human baby.


Never underestimate us baby faced folks. We could rule the world if we wanted to. >:3


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> This old ass bitch. Stop it. Cut his mic. You're 10 years too late.


:trips4

Sting is going to be WWE Champ.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This crowd sucks


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I would have cared about this if it was ten years ago.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did he get a pop for his entrance?


Crickets


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The jerking is still GOING


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Uh oh..Their going to be mad in the back for calling it the "Title" and not championship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where's Hulk, Sting? Where da Hulk at, String?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Nice of Sting to take a timeout to suck HHH's dick in this promo multiple times. :lol Gotta love the propaganda


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sting forgot HHH buried him an hour later at WM on the mic.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Fuckin HHH dick sucker


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Sting trying so hard to get this boring as fuck crowd to pop.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Promo written by Triple H.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is a Sting promo about dick sucking Triple H?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMAO what the fuck is this promo. Sting is kissing Triple H's ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao OK I get what Sting is trying to do with the mind games, but why don't you suck HHH's dick a little more.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Promo summary: Triple H is great


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

what the fuck am I listening to??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:trips2 That ass kissing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY THE FUCK IS STING COMPARING SETH TO TRIPLE H. WHY THE FUCK IS STING PUTTING OVER TRIPLE H.

I need a drink already.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sting is to Triple H as Jon Stewart is to Ric Flair?!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, this is all about putting over Triple H, somehow?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bu....bu....but Triple H cheated to beat you


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bringing in Sting just to start HHH/Rollins :Rollins2


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is this putting over Triple H more than Sting?!?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sting kissed Triple H's ass like mothafucker in that promo.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is that a giatn butthole on sting's scorpion shirt?

Cause it certainly doesn't look like an eye.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sting sounding like the disgruntled, grizzled veteran that he's become.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

all of this HHH butt kissing...ugh fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't like this triple h dick sucking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Short, sweet, and to the point. Whether you liked the content or not, THAT is how you cut a promo.*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, go ahead and try to say Sting can't work better than anybody on this roster.

Age or not the guy has an amazing presence


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Steph is jealous that HHH's cock is in Stings mouth right now*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

No Hulk Hogan mention.

WWE confirming that Seth Rollins is already considered to be as great as Hulk Hogan confirmed.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK? WHY IS HE KISSING HHH ASS? DID HE NOT USE A SLUDGEHAMMER TO BEAT YOU STING!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Steph is so fuckin fine :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Sting is such a chump. Fuckin Creative neutered him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This "relic"

:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sting: "ALL HAIL, HHH!"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brazzers scene with Steph lol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

God, you say one nice thing about WWE and they make you regret it in under ten seconds..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sting deepthroating the son in law is nauseating. fpalm


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, putting HHH over that much was detrimental to the promo and Sting's character...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, this Raw will be shit. I'm out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Sting's new theme sound like bad kindergarten Haunted House music?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sting putting over HHH like he should


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh man the rage and butthurt when he wins the title (for probably a month at most) is going to be outstanding.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Stephanie is hotter now than she's ever been. That is all.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Somebody call a priest now. Ambrose is actually going to be killed tonight ... him against Brawn is going to be fucking carnage.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *I wonder if Steph is jealous that HHH's cock is in Stings mouth right now*


:maury


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man that was kind of awkward. I think you guys are right haha Trips is writing promos now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Abel Headliner said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS STING COMPARING SETH TO TRIPLE H. WHY THE FUCK IS STING PUTTING OVER TRIPLE H.
> 
> I need a drink already.


To start the mind games between HHH and Seth to put Seth by himself. But it still comes off as dick-riding.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jim Ross said:


> If you think that was crickets then you need to get your hearing checked or your TV speaker checked.
> 
> No disrespect.


They popped for his theme then went dead then briefly chanted for Sting before dying again. It's not surprising though, since my hometown is largely comprised of mongs and clownshoes.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Sting just not that over or is this crowd garbage?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The promo ability of this old timer is actually making me see how much lower the promo ability of the current era is.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

It's the year of Seth Rollins but not the day of Zahra Schreiber :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love Sting but his promo had too much HHH cocksucking. These scripts...

fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Setting up the Triple H turn on Seth...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph looks younger this week.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like that attitude era poster in the background


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

So this is how Haitch and Seth feud starts? Wooooow


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What an awful promo and crowd didn't even give a shit. I'M GONNA BEAT UP SETH ROLLINS BECAUSE HE'S NOT AS GOOD AS HHH. THE GUY WHO BEAT ME AT MANIA. BECAUSE I SUCK AND AM NOT AS GOOD AS HHH.

I hope someone was waiting in gorilla holding a sack with a dollar sign on it for Sting to take from them and leave the arena after that was done.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seth continues to be emasculated by his own fucking faction :ti*


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Sting wears HHH pajamas


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Do I smell a Faceturn?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Seth >>>> HHH as an in-ring performer


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They popped for his theme then went dead then briefly chanted for Sting before dying again. It's not surprising though, since my hometown is largely comprised of mongs and clownshoes.


Makes sense, how come you didn't catch the show? Not worth it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph making a Seth dick joke :lmao Half the man, :lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Why in gods name was Sting putting over Triple H so hard?

Sting, he used a sledgehammer to beat you. He said you couldn't make it in the WWE. 

WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU PUTTING HIM OVER?!?!*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I miss wrestling society X


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, so down for Seth Vs HHH. If anything can make him a huge face star it's that feud.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daaaaaaamn Lana!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins keeping his arrogance. LOVE it.


:rollins

NOW that was a PROMO.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

First they fire his nazi girlfriend, then they take his title. Rollins is gonna have a rough month.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no that this annoying person


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This guy is very unlikeable


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Steph goes over again.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That just planted the seed for a face turn.

Woohoo??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn Lana looks like a street walker now. 

I like it, lol.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sting hid that statue in the one place he knew he could hide something. His ass.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

There you go. 

After you all just bitched about Sting's promo putting over HHH, it was obviously set to put in motion a rift between HHH and Rollins which they just immediately set up.

Plus I rather that than Sting trying to make excuses for losing to HHH


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny 

dat ass :kobe4


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Whoa…It's strange not having a 20 minute opening promo on Raw..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So like pretty much someone said; Sting Vs Rollins is just to start the Rollins Vs HHH feud. 

Which means Sting should be winning the title.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*And now Rusev/Ziggler. Fucking hell.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Commerical, great time to get the Pizza Rolls out of the oven.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Looks like the authority will turn face on seth rollins


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

How to much negative HHH stuff in this thread. Man deserves respect like sting was giving him


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Speaking of tired acts, here's Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The bastard love child of Brett Michaels and Axel Rose w/ the blonde Kelly Kapowski

:ziggler2:lana


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love how when she was with the 'russian', lana was all demure an respectable looking, but when she goes with the american, all of a sudden...biker whore.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Stephanie Emasculation Count: 3,538


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Why in gods name was Sting putting over Triple H so hard?
> 
> Sting, he used a sledgehammer to beat you. He said you couldn't make it in the WWE.
> 
> WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU PUTTING HIM OVER?!?!*


 Presumably Seth wins this short feud than has a longer one with HHH.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> That just planted the seed for a face turn.
> 
> Woohoo??


Is there room for more seed inside of Seth after Triple H got there first?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Lana, what they've done to you :mj2


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Why exactly is Seth being emasculated by the authority again? Makes no storyline sense at this point. Oh yeah I know, because steph just can't get enough of those segments regardless of how suitable it is.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Yup, it's definitely to start the whole HHH/Rollins fallout.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins keeping his arrogance. LOVE it.
> 
> 
> :rollins
> ...


Fucking loved it :lol. You think that they could have Seth remain a heel if he goes against HHH?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jim Ross said:


> Makes sense, how come you didn't catch the show? Not worth it?


I'm actually still watching for the Submission Sorority match, the Dudley Boyz vs. the New Day and also because I AM THE GAME, J.R.!

:trips2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Goddamn Lana looks like a street walker now.
> 
> I like it, lol.


The hell kind of street are you living on and when can I move there?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> *First they fire his nazi girlfriend*, then they take his title. Rollins is gonna have a rough month.


I missed something. Tell me more.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ziggler/Rusev. Goodness knows I am not sick of this feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> To start the mind games between HHH and Seth to put Seth by himself. But it still comes off as dick-riding.


Yeah. There's a much better way of doing it in accordance to Sting's character though. Whoever wrote that promo clearly does not understand Sting's character.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon rightfully putting Seth Rollins in his place.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I love how when she was with the 'russian', lana was all demure an respectable looking, but when she goes with the american, all of a sudden...biker whore.


Merica, fuck yeah!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm not exactly excited to see a 56 year old man main event a ppv, but it's still pretty cool to see an indie darling like Seth wrestling a legend like Sting.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

m&m give no Fucks


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> How to much negative HHH stuff in this thread. Man deserves respect like sting was giving him


deserves respect for what, squashing Sting's momentum in his first match with the WWE? ut


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> Presumably Seth wins this short feud than has a longer one with HHH.


It wouldn't make sense for Rollins and HHH to feud over the title. 

I'm assuming there's going to be more friction causing HHH to cost Rollins the title.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I smell a future Rollins/HHH feud. :curry2


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Sting's theme sucks so fucking badly.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> There you go.
> 
> After you all just bitched about Sting's promo putting over HHH, it was obviously set to put in motion a rift between HHH and Rollins which they just immediately set up.
> 
> Plus I rather that than Sting trying to make excuses for losing to HHH


Thank you. Glad someone gets it


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Why is Sting jerking off H.


Because Steph has too tight a grip.

Seriously, why does anyone wonder that Sting's crowd reactions are getting less? They killed the guy in two nights. Lost in Triple H fuckery, then put in the Raw after-show with Bo Dallas. They killed every ounce of momentum he had.

Veteran fans are disgusted how he's treated, and young fans wonder why people make a fuss over this loud mouthed loser.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Dolph and Lana seem like their getting a little more comfortable acting like a couple every week.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Yawn Cena said:


> Why exactly is Seth being emasculated by the authority again? Makes no storyline sense at this point. Oh yeah I know, because steph just can't get enough of those segments regardless of how suitable it is.


No one is allowed to be booked stronger than Stephanie.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Just popped in. What'd I miss?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> How to much negative HHH stuff in this thread. Man deserves respect like sting was giving him


If Sting gave him any more respect Sting wouldn't have needed the face paint.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

It should be noted Popeyes $5 boxes are actually $6.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Might Guy said:


> Fucking loved it :lol. You think that they could have Seth remain a heel if he goes against HHH?


I think they could if they book it right and if they want to go that route. That was AWESOME that they had him pretty much he's just as good as HHH ALREADY. Awesome writing right there. People so jealous..


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Do I want to stick around for this shitty Ziggler match? Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So I'm guessing there is zero payload for the Rusev/Lana angle?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm still awed by how terrible that promo was. He lost the crowd quicker than they made the decision to job Ambrose to new Wyatt tonight. It would have came across better if Sting was just like "Yeah I'm here because they paid me." since that's certainly what it seemed like. 

Fuck, I know he's just there for a paycheck but he was at least kind of motivated at Mania. He mailed it in hard tonight.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Sting said winning the WWE World Heavyweight Title would be the last chapter of his career. He made it sound as if this is his last match. 

Where was HHH during Steph/Rollins segment?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> deserves respect for what, squashing Sting's momentum in his first match with the WWE? ut


nope for beating him and thanking him for letting him compete at wm


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So HHH wins the belt at Mania during the main event in front of a billed 100,000? fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> Dolph and Lana seem like their getting a little more comfortable acting like a couple every week.


Vince is a happy man. That asshole, ruining a relationship. 

:cry


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev Time

He will crush that Stoopid Dog Ziggler :rusevcrush


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are The Authority turning face?


anyway I can't be the only one that loved that during that backstage segment Ambrose is looking down on them in all his badassery.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Yawn Cena said:


> Why exactly is Seth being emasculated by the authority again? Makes no storyline sense at this point. Oh yeah I know, because steph just can't get enough of those segments regardless of how suitable it is.


*Because The Authority (namely Stephanie McMahon) emasculates everyone.*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

When I can't watch the first hour of Raw I read this thread. Usually most weeks are Rollins with an opening segment and this forum is usually 65/35 in favor of Rollins being entertaining and actually getting some humor in and working on his GOAT career. This week with Sting opening I read nothing but bad posts and negatives reactions. Miss Monday Night Rollins yet?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I missed something. Tell me more.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/1774457-zahra-schreiber-released.html


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Must be setting the seeds for rollins vs hhh.

And they should change Ziggler's song to say 

I'm here to do your girl, I'm here to do your girl ruseeeev!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They need to "Old Yeller" this feud and put it and us out of our collective misery.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The promo was written for Sting, and it was corny. Hyping up HHH like that, it was really forced. Didn't come across as genuine.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Godway said:


> I'm still awed by how terrible that promo was. He lost the crowd quicker than they made the decision to job Ambrose to new Wyatt tonight. It would have came across better if Sting was just like "Yeah I'm here because they paid me." since that's certainly what it seemed like.
> 
> Fuck, I know he's just there for a paycheck but he was at least kind of motivated at Mania. He mailed it in hard tonight.


blame the crowd not him


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd care about this more if Summer brought a fish out with her.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

From the neck down Summer Rae looks mouthwatering.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Lame ass crowd, and shut the fuck up Byron, nobody likes you, you moron.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Please kill him Rusev.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So maybe the rumor that Vince is trying to break Lana and Rusev up is true?

Because why the fuck is this feud still going on?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm wondering how distracted Vince will be for the show between that dude getting shot at NXT, Nazi chick being released, and Hulk Hogan's interview.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ragdoll and Ziggler have been used in the same sentence before. :fact


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

For those saying that sting promo was garbage... Are we watching the same show? That was as clear cut and to the point as possible. It wasn't that he wasn't getting reactions cause of the promo, that crowd sucks balls. The worse Attirude era crowd was better than tonight's.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

How is Rusev the heel again?


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

I love Lana and I'm prepared to fight Rusev in real life for her. He'd kill me but I don't care..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> They need to "Old Yeller" this feud and put it and us out of our collective misery.


There was already a dog involved.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Triple h is gonna cost Rollins the title at NOC with a pedigree .. That's gonna start it


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ziggler needs to evolve badly...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> I love Lana and I'm prepared to fight Rusev in real life got her. He'd kill me but I don't care..


I'm starting to wonder if they're still dating...


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Let's go Rusev chants!!! :rusevcrush


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too bad Doctor Kevorkian is dead because this feud needs to be euthanized.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is this boring feud still ongoing?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusev getting Cena'd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The only way to make this feud interesting would be if Ziggler actually stole Lana irl, and Rusev legit shoots on Ziggler in the ring

"Let's go Rusev" chant :rusevyes


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I really like the slow building for Rollins/HHH. 

Ziggler/Rusev.. meh. I just want this feud to end already. 
Lana's horrible nowadays...


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

This isn't even a feud, it's just Rusev beating the crap out of Ziggler every week..Not that i'm complaining about that


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

It's amazing how one feud can change me from a huge Dolph fan to wanting Rusev to win every match against him, and to never see Dolph on TV ever again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Are they chanting "Lets go Rusev, Rusev sucks"? What is this John Cena.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

"Let's go Rusev, Rusev sucks" He's getting his own chants now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, they're actually having Mr. Ziggles and Lana making out IRL and showing on social media. :jay

Based Dolph rocking the pretty slick tights again. bama



TheLooseCanon said:


> I missed something. Tell me more.


Zahra was revealed to be a Nazi sympathizer and actually pulled out the "Swastika had a different meaning before the Nazis used" excuse. As hilarious as it sounds, she's also misogynistic and talked loads of shit about women being sluts, tricking men and (in a slice of delicious irony) took a shit on Suicide Girls.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

In a match with Rusev, Dolph gets Lets Go Lana chants. End this feud already.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This crowd seems so dead.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Rusev Time
> 
> He will crush that Stoopid Dog Ziggler :rusevcrush


Rusev is better then Dog Ziggler and dead fish

MACHKA!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> nope for beating him and thanking him for letting him compete at wm


right, for shaking his hand then no-selling the match in a segment with Rock/Rousey an hour later LOL

sting was the hottest name not-yet-signed by the WWE, it was a no brainer for Vince to let him compete at WM. HHH needed that spotlight of being the first guy to face Sting in a WWE ring when it should've been The Undertaker. now that Sting got beat there's NO interest in a match with Taker whatsoever. in the end it did more to advance HHH than anything else


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Rusev getting Cena'd.


The other way around. :lmao

Kiddies + ladies chanting Rusev sucks 
Men chanting Let's go Rusev 

Same shit would happen if Cena turned heel.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I'm starting to wonder if they're still dating...


If they're not, do you think I have a chance?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> The only way to make this feud interesting would be if Ziggler actually stole Lana irl, and Rusev legit shoots on Ziggler in the ring
> 
> "Let's go Rusev" chant :rusevyes


If rusev went legit on Ziggler, Ziggler is going to be available for comedy shows for quite a while.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercials during matches. Gah.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Are they chanting "Lets go Rusev, Rusev sucks"? What is this John Cena.


With how much that meme blew up over the past week, I suspect everything of possibly being John Cena.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*How, and why is this godforsaken feud still going?*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hey, someone got knocked down outside the ring. I wonder if a commercial will follow.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> If they're not, do you think I have a chance?


If your net worth is over 20 million, yes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Godway said:


> Hey, someone got knocked down outside the ring. I wonder if a commercial will follow.



:vince$


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

fuck this feud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I still need to watch Mr. Robot. Heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

This has pretty much been a squash match and I love. Rusev should have crushed Ziggler at Summerslam and moved on to better things, hopefully it happens here.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

This Flyin Brian Pillman vs Meng match isn't half bad.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

New member here. Instead of watching Raw by myself like I've done every night for years, I've decided to join this forum and enjoy it with others. So..

Cheers.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The sleeper hasn't been effective since the 80's


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, I just can't make myself give a shit about this. Which sucks cause I'm a fan of Rusev.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

There really taking zig lana serious 
He has Lana on back of his pants
GTFOH Tired this shit lol


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

How did they kill the crowd so much within a week? Brooklyn was on fire last week and now we're back to the same brain dead casuals.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ItsaNewDay said:


> New member here. Instead of watching Raw by myself like I've done every night for years, I've decided to join this forum and enjoy it with others. So..
> 
> Cheers.



Welcome to the WF Universe :WHYYY3

This thread always makes Raw 100x better (Y)


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Jim Ross said:


> The other way around. :lmao
> 
> Kiddies + ladies chanting Rusev sucks
> Men chanting Let's go Rusev
> ...


Zig..Ler ..Sucks
Ru..Sev Rocks
La..na Sucks
Summer Rocks!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bulgarian brute crushing the gayest straight man in all of pro wrestling. :avi


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

ItsaNewDay said:


> New member here. Instead of watching Raw by myself like I've done every night for years, I've decided to join this forum and enjoy it with others. So..
> 
> Cheers.


It's a New Day, yes it is :WHYYY3 :Oooh


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Like.. they're really trying their best to upset me.

Lana and Rusev should have BEEN back together by now. But now I honestly think they're trying to get them as far away as possible.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> New member here. Instead of watching Raw by myself like I've done every night for years, I've decided to join this forum and enjoy it with others. So..
> 
> Cheers.


Spoiler warning, you'll probably be more entertained on here than watching the show


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ziggler was the hottest thing around just a few months ago. :mj2


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

ItsaNewDay said:


> New member here. Instead of watching Raw by myself like I've done every night for years, I've decided to join this forum and enjoy it with others. So..
> 
> Cheers.


Welcome!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> right, for shaking his hand then no-selling the match in a segment with Rock/Rousey an hour later LOL
> 
> sting was the hottest name not-yet-signed by the WWE, it was a no brainer for Vince to let him compete at WM. HHH needed that spotlight of being the first guy to face Sting in a WWE ring when it should've been The Undertaker. now that Sting got beat there's NO interest in a match with Taker whatsoever. in the end it did more to advance HHH than anything else


Im still interested in sting/undertaker, same as many many many other fans. His match with HHH has not changed that. You don't like you don't have to watch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler and the show off gimmick needs to be heel ASAP. It's the only way he's going to get anywhere in this company.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

cole and jbl talking about this storyline fucking hell


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Only this fucking company could make me dread watching a Rusev match. #killthisfuckingfeudalready


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Abel Headliner said:


> Ziggler and the show off gimmick needs to be heel ASAP. It's the only way he's going to get anywhere in this company.



Wait he isn't the heel in this feud?

:wee-bey


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

ItsaNewDay said:


> New member here. Instead of watching Raw by myself like I've done every night for years, I've decided to join this forum and enjoy it with others. So..
> 
> Cheers.


*Welcome to the forum!

By the way, this forum will probably be the highlight of RAW.*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd be fine never watching Rusev wrestle ever again.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the day Lana slaps the shit out of Dolph and returns to Rusev


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

At least tye dye guy is there.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Spoiler warning, you'll probably be more entertained on here than watching the show


Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The only thing awesome is how Lana is looking tonight :homer


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I couldn't give a fuck less about this match.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hey ref, they're both down. Start counting.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Crowd is awful.Match is awful .The feud is awful .End this shit now ffs


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show, Owens, Rusev, I would not want to take sentons from any of these people.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> New member here. Instead of watching Raw by myself like I've done every night for years, I've decided to join this forum and enjoy it with others. So..
> 
> Cheers.


Welcome. Have a seat and grab a drink with the rest of WF trying to forget what we are all watching in mutual shame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Terrible crowd so far.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Natsuke said:


> Like.. they're really trying their best to upset me.
> 
> Lana and Rusev should have BEEN back together by now. But now I honestly think they're trying to get them as far away as possible.


Rusev just isn't sexy enough for Lana. :vince2


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

If rusev loses this match. Turn the channel


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nothing I hate more than 20 minute RAW midcard matches.......


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Ziggler bringing everyone down again with his usual boring shit


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Dolph might aswell go full HBK and grow out his chest hair and put broken hearts on his gear. And turn heel while he's at it. I'm a huge fan, but he needs a change.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well shit that Whiskey Sour went down fast watching this match :rusevyes


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seems the crowd found out about Nazi chick's released and are pissed because they won't get to see her titties on raw.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"You can't sleep on Dolph Ziggler." 
Watch us.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably will be a double countout again.....


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana is looking extra good tonight :agree:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Im still interested in sting/undertaker, same as many many many other fans. His match with HHH has not changed that. You don't like you don't have to watch


I know that. I don't have to watch but i'll probably watch anyway, it doesn't change the fact that HHH's win came at the expense of a potential Undertaker/Sting match. Sting getting that big first win would've done wonders to establish him as a serious threat to Taker. watching the match doesn't take away my right to criticize the bullsh^t events that took place before it


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler shouldn't have resigned. I don't care for him at all. He is Morrison to me. Actually Morrison had more talent. He is Billy Gunn.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Bayley <3 said:


> I'm still waiting for the day Lana slaps the shit out of Dolph and returns to Rusev


*We all are.







*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusev trying to beat the Count back into the ring! 
One, ah ah ah.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Superkicks being used by both guys so close to one another in this match

:lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Summer rae really is fucking vile


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RUSEV! CRUSH!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seriously, fuck off with this match. It's been 20 minutes and no one cares about this shitty feud.*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

SON OF A FUCKING BITCH!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31*

:ha Fuckery at its Finest


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The double count out at Summerslam was a worse finish than the Taker vs Lesnar finish


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rusev wasting his time here let him go after the IC belt


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is the biggest pop the Divas Revolution has gotten.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DQ ending via a woman fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this whole feud is a joke


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

If only Rusev could put Lana in the accolade. Make her humble.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Ughhhh if Ziggler wins this feud I swear to jesus... :trips7


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That's the only good thing Summer has done in her career.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God I've seen this catfight so many times already that even that has gotten boring.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

A whole Avon catalog of makeup just rubbed off on the canvas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana's ass hanging out

:homer


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

God damn, Lana. God DAMN.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Crowd gives more about the women fighting than the match.

And Lana's ass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AND WHAT A SURPRISE! IT'S THE SAME FUCKING ENDING AS IT HAS BEEN FOR THE PAST MONTH! FUCK OFF WITH THIS FEUD ALREADY :fuckthis*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

goddamn them PG panties...


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lanas ass omg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Ziggler ur selling is shit mate.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

...and this shit story goes on...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

HOLY FUCK did you see Lana's booty on that final shot! OMFG somebody post that shit


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Worst move in the wwe right there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The sooner this shit ends, the better. :no:


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Damn Lana


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I need a tissue after that.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rusev expresses all of our feelings about watching Dolph and Lana make out.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm begging you...

BEGGING YOU.

PLEASE STOP THIS FEUD.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuck the bullshit, Raw needs more of that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That was a stomp, not a kick, Cole.

Even though I'm sick of seeing Summer get punked by Lana for the umpteenth time, that ass shot of Lana when her skirt was pulled up was pretty damn glorious.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

So predictable... what a waste of 20 minutes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SHOW IS STILL IN IC TITLE CONTENTION!!!!!!!!??????????? FML


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Lana's ass hanging out
> 
> :homer


The chick has full nudes all over the internet, lol.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm listening to this place, and it's not that loud.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Dat whole ass out :homer lord have mercy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've seen relatives with better chemistry between them than Lana and Dolph. There is no heat there at all


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did Lana have to completely change her personality to become face? Why couldn't she have the same character/mannerisms but be against heels.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

If every fucking match is gonna end in Summer and Lana grappling, there's only one solution for NOC.

Mud wrestling.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Remember when Ziggler won that HUGE important Survivor Series match


:ti
LOL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What is this??? What happen to the WWE policy on intergender stuff in the ring?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Someone post a pic of Lana's ass.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Rusev that's a face of true pain seeing Lana kiss Ziggler :crying:


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Lana! Dat Ass tho!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE has no idea how to book midcard feuds. It shouldn't be this hard.

Best part of that segment was Lana's ass at the end.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The crowd is awful.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*And this feud must fucking continue.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Soooo, the end of that match was the best part about it :curry2


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Please have mercy on Wwe Universe and make this feud end


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I know that. I don't have to watch but i'll probably watch anyway, it doesn't change the fact that HHH's win came at the expense of a potential Undertaker/Sting match. Sting getting that big first win would've done wonders to establish him as a serious threat to Taker. watching the match doesn't take away my right to criticize the bullsh^t events that took place before it


He will win at NOC he will be fine


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they are finally putting a divas Beat The Clock challenge on the air...

Is that safe?

I thought the Divas version of Beat The Clock was won by who could beat Vince off the fastest

:quimby


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I always thought Rusev would go after Ryback around this time. I'm guessing Ryback beats Show tonight and moves on to Owens or something.


----------



## fire82 (Aug 12, 2015)

I want *Becky* to win this BTC! She hasn't won a title in the WWE yet and she'd be awesome in a feud with *Sasha* down the line


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jim Ross said:


> Someone post a pic of Lana's ass.


Most of her ass pics are nsfw lol.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm back back back on top of the world


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I hope Chrome is enjoying these brawls... two hot women brawling barefooted. >


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

finalnight said:


> The chick has full nudes all over the internet, lol.


But you see now it's in a Motley Crue groupie uniform! Denim=fappage.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Most of her ass pics are nsfw lol.


Lol :lol very true


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I've seen relatives with better chemistry between them than Lana and Dolph. There is no heat there at all


You ever see Friends? If they got no chemistry on screen then that means their screwing in real life :ziggler2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay I'm assuming the other beat the clock challenge will feature Naomi v Tamina v Sasha right?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I dont think ppl know lana was model before WWE u can see her ass all over net


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I always thought Rusev would go after Ryback around this time. I'm guessing Ryback beats Show tonight and moves on to Owens or something.


I hope so. They worked great for the short period of time they were in ring together in that tag match last week.


----------



## heeldon (Aug 2, 2015)

is kane back tonight? anyone know?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This raw is going to be horrific


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait for the Bellas to interfere in the beat the clock challenge making it null and void thus causing Nikki to yet again not defending her title. I'm joking but if this actually happens I may hit something.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

A Divas 'beat the clock' challenge is actually just seeing who can go past 5 minutes without the crowd walking out or booing relentlessly. So far they've all lost.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Fuck this pretty boy bitch and that Russian slut.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

17 million Instgram followers, 16.9 million creepy wrestling guys.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Beat the cock challenge -.-


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So they are finally putting a divas Beat The Clock challenge on the air...
> 
> Is that safe?
> 
> ...


A-C-P ladies and gentlemen.

He'll be here all RAW


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


We need a gif of the entire shot.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No, I didn't know that the WWE Divas combined have 17 million followers. Thank you for telling me.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Rene would bone Dolph too, what a lucky fuck.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, did you see that guys?

Combined, the diva's have 17 million followers on instagram.

Now _that's_ an achievement.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Fake Lana."
-Fake Renee


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The divas have a combined 17 million followers...how many of those are just the same people following all of them though?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit Summer about to bang Ziggles.

Jobber entrance for the Bella hoes. Good.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Lol what was that? :ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SashaXFox said:


> I dont think ppl know lana was model before WWE u can see her ass all over net


Yep, full t, p, and a photos all over....


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki :banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So Renee, you're going to follow up on Ziggler fucking? Alright then.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought they were going to start a Owens/Ryback feud for the IC title and with Cesaro being in there too...

Nope, more Big Show fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Summer going in. :lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Renee :WHYYY6


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Let the yawnfest begin!....shit on a shingle, this is going to suck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Summer Rae sneaking into Ziggler's dressing room. 

Real covert there honey haha.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Who the fuck gave her a mic


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business hass just picked up. Goddess Nikki has graced us with her presence.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, why is Renee telling us this as if we didn't know? And oh that wasn't clever Summer sneak the men's shower room.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh God Nikki has a mic

"Someone stop the damn match" :bahgawd


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What would happen if all three lost their matches?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn, if I was Vince or a main eventer there would be so many divas to fuck. :trip5 :homer


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

thinkuthinku


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I want a Bayley appearance. They are in Tampa ffs. Please!? 

:bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Niki dropping her pipebomb. Her promos certainly have bombed in the past!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Continuum said:


> Beat the cock challenge -.-


I already lost to Nikki's cleavage.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Nikki Bella is so sexy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dolph banging Lana and Summer at the same time. What a true hero. Clearly it's still real to me dammit.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Alicia fox looks like a fucking retard


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Whichever Diva wins her* match most quickly*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I think they might actually have her lose the belt before NoC....


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Saw Nikki with a mic emediatly changed the channel.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

You mother fuckers put Nikkis entrance during the stupid backstage segment! Watching her do the ass twirl thing is the best part of the divas god damnit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

She's not going to break the record, watch they going to have get tie the record that it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Why doesn't twin magic work anymore guys?" :nikki2*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Bella tron?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

9 times out of 10 this would end with the heel champ getting beat before they brake the record. Unfortunately I think this is the 10.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bullshit. How many singles matches has she had since having that belt? 5? If that?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Does that mean in 14 days we can finally get this diva revolution going?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh shit. They're actually gonna have her lose the title before she breaks the record. That countdown is way too obvious. Shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nikki to lose it on Raw in 2 weeks


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Charlotte is annoying as fuck, everything about her just annoys me....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky is pretty cringe on the mic.. Love her in the ring though.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Why do they keep giving Nicki a mic? Hasn't she done enough damage already?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

These aren't women, these are divas. Don't call them women, because that's stupid.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Beat Vince's cock challenge...sigh.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm starting to suspect there'll be a swerve where Nikki Bella loses her title before she breaks the record...

Oh my god, I wish I never heard Becky Lynch talk


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Jesus that was the worst promo Becky Lynch has ever cut.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky :bow At least her promo is pre-recorded. Good call on that. :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at Summer showing up in the background.

See you on the next episode of Botchamania, bae. 



Y2-Jerk said:


> Poor Rusev that's a face of true pain seeing Lana kiss Ziggler :crying:


My (and likely Rusev's) reaction to how weak this feud has turned out to be after how dominant he was only a few months ago:


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh this sounds good. Now that they're really rubbing it in about Nicki becoming the longest reigning champ, some face has to beat her before the countdown ends or the win would be extremely anti-climatic. Maybe she won't beat the record after all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Does that mean in 14 days we can finally get this diva revolution going?


This match and team bad isn't anywhere to be found.

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

14 days and the divas revolution actually has a chance to MAYBE start :ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Becky Lynch is the the fuckin best.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

In before Charlotte forced push.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

The Divas' Revolution is not balanced. If Dolph Ziggler can face Rusev every week, then surely he can win the Championship from the Bellas. He'll dominate until Ric Flair spears him, which could be a long time from now.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Bellatron? Well Nikki must just lose the title because the record!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Please stop giving Becky a microphone. Everything she does is so awkward.*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :chlol at Summer showing up in the background.
> 
> See you on the next episode of Botchamania, bae.


*
That was intentional to further storyline and drive a wedge between Ziggler and Lana.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The crowd is going mild! One person is actually clapping...maybe it's cold in there and she's trying to keep her hands warm, idk.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This is a pretty good empty arena match.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Are they seriously looking at the clock while wrestling? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> 14 days and the divas revolution actually has a chance to MAYBE start :ha


In before Paige heelturn that takes up the next 4 months.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

BORINGGG


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

14 days?

Nikki gonna lose on RAW in two weeks, minutes short of the record :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Paige glances over at the clock to see how long until _Metal Gear_ comes out.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

It's laughable inserting sting in the world title picture

Part timer

Old

Slow

Exactly what doesn't need to be at the top of a wrestling billing, but maybe the problem is the roster is so weak that looking past Brock and Cena there is no one?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Honestly got no idea why so many on this forum think Becky Lynch is hot..


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I want becky to kayfabe get hurt, and come back with a steam powered arm that gives her super strength.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Half of today's show is now taken up by shitty Divas.

THANKS A LOT IWC!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

With this crowd they should just turn off the lights and pretend it's an empty arena match


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I realise Nikki Bella will have the longest Reign, but she's still 120 days away from longest combined reigns so wonder if WWE will let her go for that over time.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

[hide][/hide]


Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Why do they keep giving Nicki a mic? Hasn't she done enough damage already?


She's far bettter than anyone on Team PCB.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So they are getting this opportunity because they won the SS match.

I thought Nikki said wins and losses don't matter :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Berlino said:


> Honestly got no idea why so many on this forum think Becky Lynch is hot..


Preteens parental locked out of porn?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

At least the Divas matches matter this week. That is a step in the right direction.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki looking sexy af in that all white.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

That was stupid. This RAW blows


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Divas revolution promises longer matches. Now competing to have the shortest match possible.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Weak.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why did Paige steal a hood from the Knights Templar?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"That was quick." Apparently JBL hasn't paid attention to the diva matches in past few years.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Paige glances over at the clock to see how long until _Metal Gear_ comes out.


Diamond Dog is a good nickname for Charlotte.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

theirs a few things i would not mind doing to Becky in 3.21 mins


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Sasha is the only NXT girl who I don't hate now. The main roster has ruined Becky and Charlotte with terrable promos and general annoying segments with Paige.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Berlino said:


> Honestly got no idea why so many on this forum think Becky Lynch is hot..


Why the fuck is that even important?

She's a good wrestler, you're not going to pull her, if you want a wank just go look at porn


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Guaranteeing that no Diva match will go past three minutes tonight is a great step in the right direction.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol I'm calling it now, Paige's match will go past 3:20, but Charlotte will end up winning her match in like a minute.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wish that time would stand, but I bet Charlotte beats her by a nose.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

The usual 3 minute match I see :ha


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

There's literally like 5 ppl clapping in the audience right now, this crowd sucks yeah but they care even less about the divas lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Becky heel turn incoming going to make sure Charlotte and Paige don't beat her time.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Pretty sure that's the only time being that fast with a woman is okay. :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Swerved is actually a pretty fun show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So Brie is facing someone and who will Nikki bring out to face the other?*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE Network trying to be hip. 

"Please sign up!" :vince7


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> Half of today's show is now taken up by shitty Divas.
> 
> THANKS A LOT IWC!!!!!!!!


TNA 2007 all over again when Dixie Carter added women wrestling to TNA , TNA was having two matches per night ..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

We will give away The Dudleys vs New Day on the Raw after their return b/c reasons :vince5


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It takes a hell of a lot to make me hate NXT Women's Wrestling.

But they actually pulled that shit off. Fuck right off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Swerved fpalm and people pay to see this puerile stuff :lel


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Nikki looking sexy af in that all white.


Not as sexy as your sig. No ****.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Season finale? Don't they mean series finale? Nobody liked that swerve shit.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I hope Becky takes that ugly ass stupid fucking title off Nikki.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Tempest said:


> The usual 3 minute match I see :ha


*I just realized this is a damn good excuse to reduce their screentime :haha*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *So Brie is facing someone and who will Nikki bring out to face the other?*


I'm probably wrong. But I think Paige gets Sasha and actually loses.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

sasha banks looks like a horse


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Please stop giving Becky a microphone. Everything she does is so awkward.*
> 
> 
> *
> That was intentional to further storyline and drive a wedge between Ziggler and Lana.*


I think that's what her gimmick is supposed to be now: An awkward yet charmingly quirky chick and further hammers the point home by wearing steampunk-inspired gear and talking about whimsical shit.

And that bit regarding Summer, Lana and Dolph sounds too logical to be true.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, Becky Lynch, how I lust for you. I just wish you're hair wasn't so orange.

We're getting Dudley Boyz vs. New Day already? Why does booking have to shoot their wads right away? Couldn't we hold off until the pay-per-view? The only way this is acceptable is if we get a Spike Dudley and/or Sign Guy Dudley appearance tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NateC said:


> Lol I'm calling it now, Paige's match will go past 3:20, *but Charlotte will end up winning her match in like a minute.*


So a normal Divas match?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see team 3d in action.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These anti smoking commercials make me want to take up smoking


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That commercial wouldn't only make me wanna smoke cigarettes back in the day, but weed and crack too.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Diamond Dog is a good nickname for Charlotte.


Sasha "The Boss." *tearful salute*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dudley Boyz should be tag champions......and then throw those fucking pennies in the trash where they belong.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sky have been struggling since they lost the champions league rights :maury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Tempest said:


> The usual 3 minute match I see :ha


Hey look if this guarantees a Bella match goes less than 3 min, I'll allow it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So are WWE going to remember they have a full roster of women in the back tonight? Looks like Brie is suited and booted but who will Paige or Charlotte be wrestling tonight ... hopes Nattie or Emma.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Who the hell are you, interview man?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Smarky Smark said:


> Not as sexy as your sig. No ****.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Not a bad Women's match.

And that'll be the best women's match of the night by virtue of Foxy not being Brie or Naomi, who I assume are the other opponents, and becky being better than Paige & Charlotte.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Who is this geek? :ti

And did Ryback say Pampa, Florida?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that Michael Coles brother or something.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They're putting such a huge emphasis on this awful Ryback/Show match, it makes me think Show will actually win. Christ would that be bad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I think that's what her gimmick is supposed to be now: An awkward yet charmingly quirky chick and further hammers the point home by wearing steampunk-inspired gear and talking about whimsical shit.


*
But it's not charming, it's just annoying. Like get off my screen annoying. She tries WAYYYY too hard.*



> And that bit regarding Summer, Lana and Dolph sounds too logical to be true.


*Oh, it's true. It's DAMN true :usangle*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> **** hidden content ****
> 
> She's far bettter than anyone on Team PCB.


Let me rephrase. She isn't bad on the mic, she just says the wrong things like "wins and loses don't matter". She damages the division with her words and she doesn't need a mic anymore.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why the fuck are they putting this match on Raw? Why not actually build the shit up for the PPV?

Let me guess, they'll have 5 matches between now and NOC, then announce the PPV 2 hours before it starts via Facebook. This company is so dumb.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The cursed Intercontinental Championship couldn't keep the Big Guy down!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I love Ryback but this promo finally sent me over the edge. See you next week all.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

The Big Guy looks HIGH AS FUCK


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It looks like Michael Cole's deformed clone just got a job.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

finalnight said:


> These anti smoking commercials make me want to take up smoking


Smoking is disgusting and hurts your health.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ryback and Big Slow?.,...They're actually trying to do it, they're trying to kill the crowd and people at home with First Degree Boredom...Divas matches....for the love of god, someone stop creative!! They're going to kill someone!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

WAT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol FOOLERY


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

josh matthews has gained alot of weigh, good to see him back tho


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who the fuck is that next to


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God, don't even tell me they're going to do a Dolph tried to rape Summer angle

:ti


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I feel bad for Sasha her career is gonna turn into these weirdos . Hopefully they give her special attraction treatment


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, Summer Rae is my new favorite character on this show. 

The fuck was that? lol.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is the ic title still on this person


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LOL.. Wtf.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti This is fucking laughable.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WTF Ziggler gets to bang Summer and Lana?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao wtf


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If only the Law and Order SVU theme played right after that segment.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

WTF hahahahhahahahhahah


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ok....


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dolph ziggler almost hung dong.

Wtf is going on with this awful feud


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

We almost saw Dolph's Ziggler


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

:lmao Ryback's too funny


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do I continue to watch? :lmao
I just...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

What in the world just happened? lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Big Show here to kill the crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Lumpy McRighteous


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

vince is turned on right now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boo Ryback and cheer Ziggler :aries2


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

This one will be a slobber knocker.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What in the blue hell is going on in Ziggler's Lockerroom :ha


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Badbadrobot said:


> Why the fuck is that even important?
> 
> She's a good wrestler, you're not going to pull her, if you want a wank just go look at porn


:Hall


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*What the fuck was that?*


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

She lauged at his little dilly.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dolph just got his dick laughed at.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Implied Rape folks, comedy. Welcome to Raw.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ziggler's dignity jobbing to Vince's writing. :lel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lana just saw something :rollins sized!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So was Summer running in fear, or to keep from laughing in Dolph's face...:hmm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Remember when RVD and Jericho and Christian and Eddie would main event RAW for the IC title?

What the fuck happened.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

We've all been ther, Ziggler.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay ...so we're in high school lol. 

but seriously, these backstage segments are fucking throwbacks lol.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:lol Rybacks crowd reaction


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> We almost saw Dolph's Ziggler


He calls it the Zig Zag. He should get that looked at.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

What have I missed so far friends?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing Ziggler walked out the shower butt ass naked thinking Lana was ready to get the balls deep treatment. Only to find Summer Rae there.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TD_DDT said:


> She lauged at his little dilly.


I could have sworn that was Dolph, not Seth, coming out of the locker room


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait for all the fast paced, high flying action in this one :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, now we're gonna have some type of sexual assault storyline. Joyous occasions to be had.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If there's one thing I hate, hearing, "WELLLLL its the Big Show..."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is WWE creatively bankrupt, we're having Rusev/Ziggler and Ryback/Show two weeks removed from SummerSlam. Can't we have some new fresh feuds already?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

What was that :ti And this match, fuck off, both of you boring dipshits ut


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

That's it I'm done. See you guys Wednesday for NXT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Water Cold in the Tampa arena showers Mr. Ziggler?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Two uninteresting fuckers with a belt that deserves so much better. Ratings!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh God, don't even tell me they're going to do a Dolph tried to rape Summer angle
> 
> :ti


I think they are going to do the Summer saw shrinkage angle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> What in the blue hell is going on in Ziggler's Lockerroom :ha


what in the blue balls is more like it


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

They need to quit hiding this guy's pysique, just like when they had Warrior wearing a singlet it's like what the hell. Sting I can understand but not them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully Ryback beats Big Show then Daniel Bryan makes a big return challenging Ryback what he never lost at NOC.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When Lesnar coming back? Fuck the rest.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Was Dolph about to rape Summer Rae or some shit? :drake1


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Implied Rape folks, comedy. Welcome to Raw.


Let's see if they put any forethought into this angle. :HA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So, now we're gonna have some type of sexual assault storyline. Joyous occasions to be had.


:vince Hey, we're topical.


Next, Bray Wyatt drops the n-bomb on R-Truth. Truth spells it 14 different ways.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Heath V said:


> They need to quit hiding this guy's pysique, just like when they had Warrior wearing a singlet it's like what the hell. Sting I can understand but not them.





You forgot the "No ****" part in your post.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So, now we're gonna have some type of sexual assault storyline. Joyous occasions to be had.


Any storyline would be better than the one they're doing now :shrug


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## fire82 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tonight is a big stepping stone for the divas division, at some point down the line the women'll have a raw with 3 singles matches that last over 5 minutes each!  Glad Becky set a low time - think Charlotte will tie it to make a triple threat.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> He calls it the Zig Zag. He should get that looked at.


"Don't worry, babe; it's genetic!"


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Abel Headliner said:


> I'm guessing Ziggler walked out the shower butt ass naked thinking Lana was ready to get the balls deep treatment. Only to find Summer Rae there.


I would have gone ahead and done Summer Rae, I mean seeing that she was there anyway


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You forgot the "No ****" part in your post.


Yea lol you're probably right!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's clearly just a_ Summer stole my clothes_ angle. Vince loves that shit.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Planting the seeds for a Rusev Lana reunion I would hope


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Implied Rape folks, comedy. Welcome to Raw.


:vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"The Showoff" Rape Ziggler.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Man I wish the Dudley's has the Powerman 5000 theme


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Sasha "The Boss." *tearful salute*


I guess that makes Becky Otacon.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I think Summer Rae stole Ziggy's clothes but I couldn't tell with the awful acting and the camera missed it entirely


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> "Don't worry babe, it's genetic!"


The Zig Valbowski debuts next week, just wearing the towel.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crasp said:


> It's clearly just a_ Summer stole my clothes_ angle. Vince loves that shit.


Is he going to dress like a fairy like Paige did?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I feel like this Ryback/Show 'feud' has been going on for a year. And they're yet to do anything at all during any of it to keep me from changing the channel to the Simpsons reruns on FXX. Please retire, Show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Show looked surprised he got some cheers there :ha


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

These patient fans waited in suspense until after the break to be reminded how tall Big Show still is.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Well its break time.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wellll, it's teh Big Slow....It's the old, fat Slow tonight...lord god...


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I'm going to go out on a limb and predict a disqualification


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Michael Cole must be in line for an IC title shot by now. Miz does only commentary and gets a shot frequently


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Compare this first hour til last weeks first hour fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rooting for Big Show....only to watch the forums implode tonight.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Is he going to dress like a fairy like Paige did?


No, he'll be going all Val Venis.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, Dolph just turned into the most interesting character of the night. All it took was implied sex.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I like when cole likes to be a smart ass to some of the guys...... Yeah I really wanna punch him in his fucking witch looking face. Hope miz takes his job !!!!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like we're all in here for _at least _the next 5 minutes of Raw, as this thread is guaranteed to be more interesting than what's going on in the ring right now. 

Although... Miz is on commentary... Well, I can just listen!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, they're near Florida State Seminole country, Football player rape central..Anyone remember Oregon blowing out Florida State last year 59-20 and doing "Nooo, means nooooo" in mockery to the tune of the tomahawk chop?


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Get the fuck out of here Miz and Big Show.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

So, this is the title that should be more important than the US :mj


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Big Show getting some cheers.

Ryback getting some boo's....

No fucks given.

:draper1


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

why can they just never put together 2 good Raw's in a row


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Is it too early to say that this is a massive downgrade in quality from NXT: Brooklyn, SS & last weeks raw?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Show about to shoot.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Not these please retire chants again.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

TheBkMogul said:


> Well, Dolph just turned into the most interesting character of the night. All it took was implied sex.


:vince5 Attitude Era is returning!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> :vince Hey, we're topical.
> 
> 
> Next, Bray Wyatt drops the n-bomb on R-Truth. Truth spells it 14 different ways.


Then Stephanie comes out to say that she doesn't like the Mexicans.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Sooo...any towel gifs of Ziggler yet?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

he mad


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> So, this is the title that should be more important than the US :mj



Well that would be hard since the U.S. Title is being held by a living legend right now

:Cocky


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Botch?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Terminator is on.

I won't be back.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Watch the only reaction this crowd will give is when Miz decides ... fuck this shit, enough and jumps the ring lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Show lives in Tampa and even those fine folks want him to retire.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> That commercial wouldn't only make me wanna smoke cigarettes back in the day, but weed and crack too.


Lol!!
This is why I read the raw thread


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Show :lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Something ad libbed on WWE programming!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Is he going to dress like a fairy like Paige did?


As if he doesn't already?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Terminator is on.
> 
> I won't be back.


The one with Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

For anyone who care this dude is in the crowd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dead crowd. It's already been said, but that fact hasnt changed. Oh well, what can you do?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Well that would be hard since the U.S. Title is being held by a living legend right now
> 
> :Cocky


Seth the White Ranger, THE MAN :Cocky


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did show just shout fuck off at the crowd?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Well that would be hard since the U.S. Title is being held by a living legend right now
> 
> :Cocky



He thinks he's better than H already.

:Seth


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Worst spinebuster ever.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't like the sports entertainers currently in the ring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was a spinebuster? 

Please Michael.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

donne said:


> For anyone who care this dude is in the crowd


Great Curtis Axel costume!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

donne said:


> For anyone who care this dude is in the crowd


When you think of a Hogan fan standing by Hogan after today's interview, this is what I pictured.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

End. This. Match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

oh boy...a chokeslam...never seen THAT before...end this shit already.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

donne said:


> For anyone who care this dude is in the crowd


That guy is aweaome, he's been around for a long time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I don't like the sports entertainers currently in the ring.



You are NOT sports entertained? :vince7


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I liked it when Big Show's finisher was the chokeslam


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Are we supposed to be shocked that someone kicked out of Show's chokeslam? Everyone kicks out of that shit.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, that's a pretty significant bump for an over the hill Big Show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback has no strength.

Cesaro/Sagat is the man.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

So exciting


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Ryback is fucking terrible.Just as boring if not more boring than Show


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The my-gut-to-your-shoulder technique!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If I hear this is awesome chants, I'm changing the channel.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638517589916848128


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So Big Show was channeling Goldberg there with that spear.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

donne said:


> For anyone who care this dude is in the crowd


He'll be asked to leave before long lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ryback is on par with big show as the most boring people in WWE today


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

End this, please. While you're at it, also retire the IC title (Y)


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Let me rephrase. She isn't bad on the mic, she just says the wrong things like "wins and loses don't matter". She damages the division with her words and she doesn't need a mic anymore.


That's not to do with mic skills or saying anything wrong, if anything most responses to it have totally misconstrued them (eg. but what about a knockout context - because that doesn't have wins and losses and isn't TNA), and really people thinking they damage the division has nothing to do with that. In any case being good or bad on the mic is somewhat separate from stating a view on something, which is valid. In any case, the Diva division has wins and losses as much as any other division, and this hasn't generally got it as much attention, so clearly everybody thinks the same anyway.

le.
v.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Ryback!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

the.........Ryback!
Miz is ruining this fued.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, Russo was right. So far (aside from the Diva squash) there's been nothing but a bunch of long and useless matches that we've seen 100 times.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The...RYBACK!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The distraction finish for Big Show lol Why is he still being protected?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE..... RYBACK.. 

Seeya on botchamania Lillian :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

And Still.... THE RYBACK!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The Ryback


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LILIAN!*


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

The Ryback 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Lilian does that at least once a month.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Mercifully, it's over.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

1. With that hood Miz looks like a walking gloryhole.

2. Why does this feud continue?

3. The Ryback Lillian? Paying attention much?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This story is recycled in so many way each week

Here is the your winner, the....Ryback. Oh you Lilian, horsing around :HHH2


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ryback's theme could actually be pretty good if it wasn't for that awful singing.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The RyBack


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

You dun goofed Lillian. :lel


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why is Big Show so over protected like its fucking 2015


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638517589916848128


And has been undecided/turning every week since!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"The...... Ryback!"

Oh Lillian, never change :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The B... Ryback!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lillian

fpalm

Just go.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean being fed to Braun in his debut match


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Graphics botch.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lilian messed up there. The.... Ryback!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CHARLOTTEWINSLOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Now they are going to let Brie Bella in the ring :mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Production can't even center the time right. TNA levels here.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So you're continuing a Miz/Show feud even though it's a squash match???? And both are supposed to be heel???? I....I don't know. How this has been going on for as long as it is has....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

for fucks sake more divas :kobefacepalm


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, wwe is not having a good night. Couldn't even get the time in the box.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> He thinks he's better than H already.
> 
> :Seth


Let's be honest here... He probably is. He's already had multiple matches better than anything HHH ever had. And I'd say he's more entertaining to listen to, too.

His only faults in comparison are his far less tactical choices when it comes to his romantic endeavours.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*That fucking botch. :lol*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone fire Dunn, another fucking production botch.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Time for Ambores to get squashed for a change.The guy is actually a lower card jobber nowadays


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why do they give the Women wrestlers that crappy music instead of the RAW music like the rest of the Superstars. 

I'm amazed how WWE go out of there way today to hamper their female superstars nowadays.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NateC said:


> Dean being fed to Braun in his debut match



AMBROSELOSESLOL :ambrose4

Don't worry they will find someone who can avenge Ambrose :reigns2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Charlotte vs. Bri321 Bella


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Guy's come on, 3:21 is a little slow, he got teased about it in school.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I like ambrose, but hope he gets absolutely ragdolled for most of this match. They need to continue making Braun look a beast.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Maffew about to be working overtime


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Sooo.. what are they going to do with Ziggler tonight? Knowing Vince, it's either a small penis, forced rape or a "Summer stole muh clothes" angle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE RYBACK RETAINS.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mad Max on blu-ray tomorrow ladies and gents!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ngl, I'm kind of hoping that Brie pulls out that sick looking submission move she used on smackdown. I'm going to be fair to the lady, she has been getting better. I used to have to watch her matches through my hands lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Miz hasn't been interesting in years. I think he's pretty shitty, and he's still the most interesting of this trio in the IC title picture. That isn't a compliment.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Yikes, this RAW's been pretty boring so far. And now they can't even center the time correctly :lmao


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Someone in the production truck wanted to take the heat off Lilian.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Yall may not want to admit but that was best match so far tonite.
That match wasnt bad.BIG SHOW Managed to get the crowd reintrested O.O


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky should interfere and cause both her two team members to lose via DQ. Gotta be smart and grab that brass ring. :jericho2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lol Production can't even center the time right. TNA levels here.


They got the idea from Kevin Dunn's front teeth.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> I like ambrose, but hope he gets absolutely ragdolled for most of this match. They need to continue making Braun look a beast.


Agreed.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm an idiot for thinking WWE could pull off two great Raw's in a row


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Maffew about to be working overtime


3:21 overbrie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> AMBROSELOSESLOL :ambrose4
> 
> Don't worry they will find someone who can avenge Ambrose :reigns2


Now, that something new, Maggle!

No wonder no one gives no fucks about that angle.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

You know it's a bad Raw when I'm actually upset that I missed the production botch and considered rewinding.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This RAW has put my kitten Sasha, named after the BOSS, asleep.

Which is strange because she usually stays awake for NXT and NJPW.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Mad Max on blu-ray tomorrow ladies and gents!


AND Metal Gear Sollid 5 baby...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> I like ambrose, but hope he gets absolutely ragdolled for most of this match. They need to continue making Braun look a beast.


He will. They have been making Ambrose the jobber for Reigns to beat said guy later.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

This show needs New Day so bad right now.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I really couldn't give a shit about all these Divas's matches.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

The Ryback
Kind of has a nice ring to it. Thanks Lillian!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Way too much diva action. Diva revolution.:mj4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Good, Brie got the jobber entrance that she deserves.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> AMBROSELOSESLOL :ambrose4
> 
> Don't worry they will find someone who can avenge Ambrose :reigns2


I was going to say, someone call an ambulance ... but Ambrose is going to need his last rights after this match lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Under 3 minutes please


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Why'd they change his name to Strowman? Stowman sounds so much better with Braun. His name is too complicated with the extra R now.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Domenico said:


> Sooo.. what are they going to do with Ziggler tonight? Knowing Vince, it's either a small penis, forced rape or a "Summer stole muh clothes" angle.


If it's a small penis angle, I'm going to lol so hard


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Berlino said:


> Time for Ambores to get squashed for a change.The guy is actually a lower card jobber nowadays


Yep and Reigns will beat Strowman next week fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638517589916848128


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

evielittlethang said:


> That's not to do with mic skills or saying anything wrong, if anything most responses to it have totally misconstrued them (eg. but what about a knockout context - because that doesn't have wins and losses and isn't TNA), and really people thinking they damage the division has nothing to do with that. In any case being good or bad on the mic is somewhat separate from stating a view on something, which is valid. In any case, the Diva division has wins and losses as much as any other division, and this hasn't generally got it as much attention, so clearly everybody thinks the same anyway.


What? How can you even try to defend her words here. I'm summarizing, but she basically said the only thing that matters in the women's division is the title that she hasn't defended in how long? It's ok to think it, even have it implied, but you never say it. Especially right before a match.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh god...Just realised that this beat the clock thing means we're going to hear the Bella theme 3 times depending on who Paige is fighting?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nikki does look good in white.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> AND Metal Gear Sollid 5 baby...


My CE on it's way baby! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't worry guys this Raw may be bad that's okay because it's going to get better. All you have to do is BOlieve! (Dudleyz tonight :mark


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

This Raw has just gone down hill since Sting was on. Guess they are saving KO and Cesaro for later as well as the Wyatt feud with the Shield Bros. I guarantee we don't get a 3rd Shield member until NOC. It's gonna be Shield Bros getting laid out from now until NOC. Maybe Undertaker is feeling squirrely .....lmao.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Whichever PCB members wins their match the fastest. So we know they're going to win. Terrible.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I'm going to guess 3 minutes 20 seconds..or they botch it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JESUS CHRIST get these women off the mics.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Blood, urine...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is only Team PCB up for title shots and none of the other diva teams?

:vince3

:ti


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

pls stop wooing


pls


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And people think Becky is bad on the mic?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

She sounded like Ron Burgundy reading question marks at the end of the prompter in Anchorman. Holy fucking fuck was that bad. And that's a TAPED promo.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

These terrible Divas promos :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just watched Hogan on Good Morning America. Bring him back


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Poor Charlotte, she's crying after Bram tracked her down and strangled her.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

These diva vignettes are awful.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

PurityOfEvil said:


> I really couldn't give a shit about all these Divas's matches.


Knowing how this title shot most likely is going to mean nothing at NOC, it's very hard to care


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Another 3 minute match :ha This crowd is full of geeks.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Great I just come back from eating and shitty Divas are on.........

UGHGHGHGHGHHGGHHHGHG


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

You know guys, I'm not sure... but I think that Charlotte chick might be related to Ric Flair.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Don't worry guys this Raw may be bad that's okay because it's going to get better. All you have to do is BOlieve! (Dudleyz tonight :mark



Bo got killed by Lesnar last week :mj2

No more BO-lieving :Cry


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I want Charlotte to lose just because the focus is too heavy on her being Flairs kid.

Acknowledge it, fine. But let her make it on her own without centring it around who her dad is


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Can we get some 'please retire' chants for Brie Bella please?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GIVE. ME. SASHA. BANKS. DAMMIT.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Charlottes face isn't THAT bad but she literally has one of the most disgusting bodies I've ever seen on somebody trying to be sexy...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why isn't Sasha Banks in the beat the clock challenge ? If anyone deserves a spot in this it would be her.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Two more hours of this shit. Ughhhh


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I see the flair tribute act continues


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've tried to get into this Diva revolution thing, but I've decided I only really have interest in Sasha Banks.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

Charlotte is Ric Flair's daughter? Who knew


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte trying to win the triple crown like American Pharoah.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I just want to watch alicia fox jump all night


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte is Einhorn. Einhorn is Charlotte. Einhorn is a Flair!


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Ziggler has Hank Hill type whiteness.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I just want Sasha.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

God damnit, I just realized......Cena will probably join the Shield Bros to take on the new Wyatt family.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nattie is a Hart but it isn't referenced heavily or sometimes at all. Charlotte, on the other hand, never misses a chance to let us know she's Flair's daughter, with all the woos and moves and what-have-you. She will be booed soon


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Why is only Team PCB up for title shots and none of the other diva teams?
> 
> :vince3
> 
> :ti


Well they said that Steph made a "To the winners go the spoils" speech at SS and this is what she meant. 

:lmao Already.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Brie squashed.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl so Brie's strategy was 'run away' and she still lost in a minute.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

There goes the challenge...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Becky heel turn please.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor Brie.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I love Charlotte, but thank god that's over.*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So who does Paige face..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

God Bless WWE's booking of the Divas on the main roster.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Flair needs to come back and come out to this music drssed like the Miz lol.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Charlotte better get the title shot and not Paige again...


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

That was too quick. Just made Brie look like sh!t. She got beat in 1:40.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

So Charlotte is next divas champion....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Becky! You should have interfered and caused Chuck to lose! :fuckthis


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is abysmal.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Charlotte's winning.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice revolution.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

This is why this "divas' wont work on Raw like they do on NXT. Because on NXT they dont dumb down shit and actually treats them like wrestlers not divas.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Welp


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see that Charlotte is keeping the Natural Selection. bama


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

1:40 :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:ti None of the announcers called Natural Selection.

How can we be bothered to care about this so-called "revolution", if :cole, :jbl and :byron don't.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Really? Becky is out? :l


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

mightymike1986 said:


> God damnit, I just realized......Cena will probably join the Shield Bros to take on the new Wyatt family.



A Reigns/Cena team with Ambrose as the 3rd man to take the beating?

Wyatt and his family better take his own advice and......RUN


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

mightymike1986 said:


> God damnit, I just realized......Cena will probably join the Shield Bros to take on the new Wyatt family.


FUCK! That's actually plausible :bean


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Dudleyz look like my coworkers..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Obvious Flair outcome is obvious.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Get the tables!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The first Dudley segment is taped promo :lol Fucking idiots.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Dat revolution :ha


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Renee really hoping Bubba is over his putting-women-through-tables phase.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

mightymike1986 said:


> God damnit, I just realized......Cena will probably join the Shield Bros to take on the new Wyatt family.


I think you could be right since Cena has nothing else to do right now.

Atleast it keeps him out the title picture I suppose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dudley's have not been on Raw for a decade. I wonder where they were :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The NXT Divas look like shit on Raw.

:ti


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

From 5 star matches in NXT to 5 second matches on Raw. dat revolution


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love that New Yoak accent.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seriously, Nikki needs an enforcer in her group. Not this.


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

The Dudley's don't age.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Charlotte vs. Nikki Bella? Lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They should bring back Bubba's stutter.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bubba Ray would be so awesome as a singles heel . He is great on the mic now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So last week they were the 24 time tag champs. Now they are the 9 time champs.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Strong promo by Bubba!

TESTIFY!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bubba Ray was always great on the mic.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ugh, this makes me want to watch some Hardcore TV... Step your game up WWE Network


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Bo got killed by Lesnar last week :mj2
> 
> No more BO-lieving :Cry


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

We don't plan on knocking them off, we plan on knocking them up wait, no...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

All this hype that about these nxt girls being miles better than the Bellas and the rest of the divas roster etc

:duck

Charlotte and Becky are Just as bad in the ring and miles worse on promos


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE can fuck off with these goddamn rematches.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I think the wwe should give Perry Saturn one more run


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bubba Ray already the best promo in today's shitty WWE.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro v KO


Oh testify! :lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

OWENS/CESARO FUCK YES MIGHT BE THE ONLY SAVING GRACE


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Owens/Cesaro haven't wrestled enough times in the last two months.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Another Owens vs Cesaro match? What the actual fuck, this RAW is matches we had fucking last week


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

.... Really, Cesaro vs Owens again?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Damn an Owens/Cesaro match that is going to get time. This is going to be nice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

D-Von can still cut a promo!!! :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally a match I give a fuck about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another rematch. WWE has obviously run out of material. This is ridiculous at this point.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MOTN coming up.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Be a pornStar ft Dolph Ziggler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Everyone should put in what should I do when Cena is a bully to someone.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

All I did was leave to take a piss and I missed the match ???


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Renee's hair makes it seem like Dean gave her a quickie behind the production truck before he goes to hospital for six months due to Braun Strowman.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Buh Buh better on the mic than the whole roster pretty much.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bubba Ray would be so awesome as a singles heel . He is great on the mic now


He's always been great on the mic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Bullying campaign is back :rock5


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Why the f*ck are they saying Dudleyville so much?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't look at Devon anymore without thinking about New Jack's story about him and Chastity or Devon screaming "SHUT UP, BITCH" at Brooke Hogan.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

A randomly throw together Cesaro/Owens match, and they wonder why no feuds and no wrestlers get over.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> So last week they were the 24 time tag champs. Now they are the 9 time champs.


9x WWE Tag Team Champions...

You know all other titles don't really matter...kay


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

All hail Sagat!


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

this raw is just a replay of summerslam pretty much. I get trying to carry on feuds but give us something more then matches to care about within these feuds.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Hey Roman, I saw someone bullied. A professional wrestler attacked Jon Stewart on live tv last week


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*STOP BULLYING REIGNS*


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

PurityOfEvil said:


> I think you could be right since Cena has nothing else to do right now.
> 
> Atleast it keeps him out the title picture I suppose.


It sadly makes sense. People have been saying Rowan or Big Show or maybe Kane....but it doesn't really seem to be a good fit for any of them. Cena has nothing at the moment unless he gets a rematch for the U.S. Title.....but Rollins is already facing Sting.....unless they have a random title match tonight and Sting helps Cena regain his belt.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Batz said:


> Really? Becky is out? :l



If Becky needs any consoling I have some extra time for the next 2 hours :curry2


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

"EVERYONE, IS GOING THROUGH A TABLE!!!!"

Remember kids...B.A. Star!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This Revolution doesnt deserved to be televised, so far. Needs improvement, desperately and quickly.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Cesaro vs Owens? Again? I mean sure, I like both of them, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batz said:


> Why the f*ck are they saying Dudleyville so much?


they want it to trend on twitter


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Abel Headliner said:


> So last week they were the 24 time tag champs. Now they are the 9 time champs.


Blame JBL. He gets his info from wikipedia, and 24 is the total number of world tag titles they've held accross all wrestling promotions, while 9 I assume relates only to WWE, and perhaps WCW & ECW reigns.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Berlino said:


> All this hype that about these nxt girls being miles better than the Bellas and the rest of the divas roster etc
> 
> :duck
> 
> Charlotte and Becky are Just as bad in the ring and miles worse on promos


You are obviously an idiot. Bella's are holding them down.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

mightymike1986 said:


> It sadly makes sense. People have been saying Rowan or Big Show or maybe Kane....but it doesn't really seem to be a good fit for any of them. Cena has nothing at the moment unless he gets a rematch for the U.S. Title.....but Rollins is already facing Sting.....unless they have a random title match tonight and Sting helps Cena regain his belt.


Or Cena is a dick and asks for his title rematch at NOC.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Berlino said:


> All this hype that about these nxt girls being miles better than the Bellas and the rest of the divas roster etc
> 
> :duck
> 
> Charlotte and Becky are Just as bad in the ring and miles worse on promos


Becky was working at half speed and Fox was still a step behind. They will have good matches when they face good workers, and the only good non PCB member is Sasha.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Did they just seriously undermine the Bella Twins in possibly the most artificial way possible? Well, this whole storyline was totally necessary.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hell, I would even say D-Von is better on the mic than most of the roster. Embarrassing.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is the first Raw I've watched in months and the booking is so so so lazy. It's like no one knew there would be a show until the cameras started rolling at 8.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Can we text the Dudleys a table emoji?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw is rematches :ha

Though Owens/Cesaro should deliver

:cesaro wens2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Renee's hair makes it seem like Dean gave her a quickie behind the production truck before he goes to hospital for six months due to Braun Strowman.


That's a tender goodbye


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> All hail Sagat!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Who came up with this idea to stare off into space while cutting a promo? LIKE WHAT THE FUCK. Whoever thought of that needs to be fucking fired and thrown out into the street. If it's Vince then fucking retire his ass already.

Bubba just cut a solid promo and it had about 1/3 of it's power because he was staring at an off screen mop bucket while delivering it.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Heel To Face said:


> this raw is just a replay of summerslam pretty much. I get trying to carry on feuds but give us something more then matches to care about within these feuds.


Seriously! This is really making me pissed! NO progression of the story is happening! 
Move! On!

Damn it, this isnt hard! Mix up opponents! Give us a reason for a rematch! Dancing New Day! Something!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd imagine Cesaro is going over here?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of Swing!

1 half of the Masters of the Universe!

The Swiss Superman...............CESARO!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh great, THIS match again :eyeroll. As if their feud wasn't stupid enough, you're basically telling the fans that they wasted their money on Summerslam.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Maelstrom21 said:


> This is the first Raw I've watched in months and the booking is so so so lazy. It's like no one knew there would be a show until the cameras started rolling at 8.


I feel like they pulled out some generic Main Event scripts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty solid pop for KO with this dead ass crowd.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Horrible entrance music, so generic and void of personality. Same for KO.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Another fucking rematch...

*sigh* Atleast it's Cesaro/Owens.*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> they want it to trend on twitter


I'm going to go ahead and predict it's not going to trend on social media.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

These are wrestlers I enjoy, but I'm not seeing a compelling story. This company is frustrating.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro has to win this match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *STOP BULLYING REIGNS*


I know, right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH are they going to give Cesaro a win back so we get that stupid 50/50 booking


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans don't know whether to boo or cheer Owens. They ruined his crowd reaction already with their stupid booking of him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO probably has best theme on the main roster.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Ziggler vs Rusev is a Summerslam rematch
Owens vs Cesaro is a Summerslam rematch
Ryback vs Big show is a Summerslam rematch

If they bring out Orton vs Sheamus then i'm done.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok, Cesaro vs. KO.......is a great matchup....but don't give it away for free every damn week. Have some build up for a rematch....I just really think any match that happens at a PPV....should not happen in the weeks leading up to it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

These SS rematches :ugh2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cesaro demonstrates how to wear an armband with an inoffensive symbol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Lumpy McRighteous


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So what's the solution to stop putting on the same matches every week?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

So, they're basically telling us that SummerSlam was a waste of time with all these rematches?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice punches while holding Owens in the air by Cesaro.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

If the WWE was serious about the 'Divas Revolution' they would of had Nattie as champ when the girls came up.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> KO probably has best theme on the main roster.


I think Sheamus gives KO a run for his money when it comes to that.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Now I'm glad I missed Summerslam.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> But it's not charming, it's just annoying. Like get off my screen annoying. She tries WAYYYY too hard.*


I find it charming. :frown2:

As does @CJ, evidently.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyson getting injured worked out well for Cesaro :jt3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Berlino said:


> All this hype that about these nxt girls being miles better than the Bellas and the rest of the divas roster etc
> 
> :duck
> 
> Charlotte and Becky are Just as bad in the ring and miles worse on promos


I agree. 

Even Brie is better on the mic than Charlotte and Becky. Sad.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Shit selling here. Ugh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> So what's the solution to stop putting on the same matches every week?


Cut the show to two hours and use the guys on Superstars/Main Event as punching bags for the upper guys.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember that thread I made on Cesaro and how you KO fans were running your mouth about how KO is a better wrestler. 


LMAO. :lol:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I think Sheamus gives KO a run for his money when it comes to that.


Sheamus's is up there. I enjoy his new theme too.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Instead of going to Suplex City we're going to Re-match City.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I agree.
> 
> Even Brie is better on the mic than Charlotte and Becky. Sad.


Well, the same person who writes the Bellas shit lines is writing for them, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Instead of going to Suplex City we're going to Re-match City.


Nikki Bella sucks.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

mightymike1986 said:


> Ok, Cesaro vs. KO.......is a great matchup....but don't give it away for free every damn week. Have some build up for a rematch....I just really think any match that happens at a PPV....should not happen in the weeks leading up to it.


Could you imagine if Jericho and HBK wrestled each other every week during their legendary feud? The reason why it was so good was because they had room to build and develop the story between matches. WWE now just puts on the same match a half a dozen times until the fans don't want to see it ever again and then they book a PPV match between the guys.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm actually still watching for the Submission Sorority match, the Dudley Boyz vs. the New Day and also because I AM THE GAME, J.R.!
> 
> :trips2


:lol

I mean live in person.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro is always so controlled. He is a joy to watch!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> Becky was working at half speed and Fox was still a step behind.* They will have good matches when they face good workers*, and the only good non PCB member is Sasha.


Been hearing this same old shit ever since this so called revolution started and week after week the same shitty excuses that the Bellas and the rest of the divas are holding them back.Its been well over a month now and still aint seen anything from these nxt girls to suggest there are miles better than the others


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh great, THIS match again :eyeroll. As if their feud wasn't stupid enough, you're basically telling the fans that they wasted their money on Summerslam.*


The builds for any feud outside the main event or maybe the top 2 or 3 matches are all sloppy or just non-existent. I remember the slow burn of feuds and finally seeing two guys get in the ring with each other was enough sell me on getting a pay-per-view. There's no finality to any storylines at PPV's. It's basically just another Raw with more pyro and maybe Brock Lesnar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This crowd :ha


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"Where's your section now?" 

That's a good question


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Vince McMahon is cracking Fat Owens jokes as we speak. Then when Owens gets to the back he'll tell him, good match kid. :vince2


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

This crowd :lmao uttahere


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's just hit me and I should kick myself for thinking this. Commenatary needs....Lawler


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Crowd is lame.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Kevin Owens: He knows it's 2.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

About right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Abel Headliner said:


> I bet Vince McMahon is cracking Fat Owens jokes as we speak. Then when Owens gets to the back he'll tell him, good match kid. :vince2


There is like a 99% chance this happens for every Owens' match. :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> It's just hit me and I should kick myself for thinking this. Commenatary needs....Lawler


and


<clears throat> :jr


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Lawler > Saxton


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I really love Owens. Personally I would have had Owens beat Cena for the title, and Cesaro somehow get the title from Ryback. And just see who is the best mid-card champion.

Though I had little issue with Cena beating Owens.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> This crowd :ha


*Can you blame them? They clearly want to chant for their favorites, but WWE gives them no reason to give a fuck.*


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Boss said:


> Crowd is lame.


So is the commentary.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why can't Joey Styles commentate again? A team of Cole/Styles/JBL would be decent.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Could you imagine if Jericho and HBK wrestled each other every week during their legendary feud? The reason why it was so good was because they had room to build and develop the story between matches. WWE now just puts on the same match a half a dozen times until the fans don't want to see it ever again and then they book a PPV match between the guys.


Seems these days they feel it necessary to have them have actual matches each week. There should be back stage brawls, interference from time to time, and great battles on the mic or in promos that really promote the tension between 2 guys to the point where you can't wait for the ACTUAL match between the 2. Only have them collide at PPV's .....other than that....they have matches with random people each week or every other week. I just don't get it haha.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I love how the commentators constantly mention Owens beating Cena in his WWE debut but they never mention Cena beating him twice, including when he made him tap out like a little bitch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

How is 266 near the 300 pound mark? :drake1 By that logic, you might as well start using that quip for Reigns considering he's billed at 265.

inb4 Owens is given the Holly Cousins' super heavyweight gimmick complete with a scale :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

SaveUs.Boss


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Could you imagine if Jericho and HBK wrestled each other every week during their legendary feud? The reason why it was so good was because they had room to build and develop the story between matches. WWE now just puts on the same match a half a dozen times until the fans don't want to see it ever again and then they book a PPV match between the guys.


You're 100000000000000000% correct. Quoted for truth.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

This Cesaro vs Owens feud is basically about who can reclaim their dignity after losing to :cena when they should be feuding over the US title right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> How is 266 near the 300 pound mark? :drake1 By that logic, you might as well start using that quip for Reigns considering he's billed at 265.
> 
> inb4 Owens is given the Holly Cousins' super heavyweight gimmick complete with a scale :lol


And given Vince that scale would scream and break every time and then Owens would have to give a sad face to the camera.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I really love Owens. Personally I would have had Owens beat Cena for the title, and Cesaro somehow get the title from Ryback. And just see who is the best mid-card champion.
> 
> Though I had little issue with Cena beating Owens.


I think they've missed this window potentially. Having Cesaro with 1 title and KO with the other in a unification bout would have been epic. Now we just watch them compete against each other with nothing on the line, every week.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Well at least this match is better than the IC one, go figure.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro you beast!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Honestly, I think this company could use some booking help from...Russo. I can't believe I'm saying that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAW is such a letdown from last week so far. This has been so damn dull. And the crowd barely has a pulse.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A BIG man... 4U


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This show has been so fucking boring, so far.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's just ridiculous strength and ability by Cesaro! :bow


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I hate to be the one to say it, but the Ziggler segment has been far and away the most entertaining part of tonight.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bayley <3 said:


> SaveUs.Boss


Stay in NXT Boss


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Look what you did, you little jerk!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did Owens just shit on Cole?:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The announcers don't even try to make us care about this match. "The winner may be in line for a title shot" or even "both guys after the winner's share of the purse"...fucking anything.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I just saw so many empty seats lmaoooo


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It pisses me off that these two are actually trying, when this is just another stale match. At least the crowd is into Cesaro.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can sympathize with Owens' hate for Cole, I have to listen to him every week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cole not knowing the difference in the setup for a swing or a sharpshooter. :bryanlol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sting opens the show, starts us off on a fresh high note, and then we get 2 hours of the same old shit.*


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking at these two I hope they aren't reduced to some multi-man match at Wrestlemania. Though I can see WWE doing another 8 man ladder match at WM and putting these two in it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's the deal with Owens and Michael Cole?
Are they gonna have a Bryan/Cole thing or Heidenreich/Cole thing?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PurityOfEvil said:


> I love how the commentators constantly mention Owens beating Cena in his WWE debut but they never mention Cena beating him twice, including when he made him tap out like a little bitch.


You know who else beat Cena in his WWE debut match? *And actually won the U.S. Title as well in said match?*:


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *This show has been so fucking boring, so far.*


Haha Maggle, at least the DubyaDubyaE universe is having fun!
Um Jawn, it's the DoubleDoubleE universe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO's in ring psychology is phenomenal :lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Owens :ha "Watch this, you jerk!" :dead3


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Cesaro is a beast! He caught Owens out of a tornado ddt!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Like the effect of cold water." 
Somewhere backstage, the Zig Valbowski cringes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Owens had such an odd fascination with the commentators, Alex Riley in NXT and now Cole.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> I bet Vince McMahon is cracking Fat Owens jokes as we speak. Then when Owens gets to the back he'll tell him, good match kid. :vince2


I thought the whole "calling KO fat" outrage was overblown until I heard King make a fat joke about him on Smackdown!. Why would you ever call a guy who you want to make you money "fat"? WWE is just so self-destructive.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Cesaro is a beast.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

They should give Cesaro the dominator as a finisher. He's strong and safe enough to pull that off on most if not all the roster. Much more impressive the the neutralizer or pop up uppercut


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"Cole, watch this you little jerk" wens2

:clap


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''300 pounds man''... yet he is billed as 260 pounds. Lol, okay.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

I think Cesaro legit broke rib there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well. I guess Cesaro will eventually beat Owens on PPV.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Swing :cole, you idiot.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cesaro has to be injured from that. ouch.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was a great sell and finish.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens beats Cesaro again! :clap


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

FUCK YES OWENS WINS! GREAT MATCH BTW


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

That was stupid.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wens2 winning the match so he can provide for his family roud


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Good, now fuck off with this feud, and fuck off with the other 5 recycled Summerslam feuds.*


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Damn these two work great together


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK match. I liked that the big spot on the outside and resulting injury played a role in the finish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match! :clap to both!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

All shout to Kevin Owens for doing nothing the whole match and than just randomly hit his finisher at the end an win.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Well, atleast Owens won.*


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

All the rematches have been better than the first ones lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent match, love the power of Cesaro and the swarmyness of Owens. Best thing on the show so far.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sting opens the show, starts us off on a fresh high note, and then we get 2 hours of the same old shit.*


You liked that promo? It felt written by HHH. There was no reason for Sting to put HHH over as much as he did.

Kevin Owens pins Cesaro again and it'll probably lead to nothing.

It's craziness that the Dudley's are being booked to face New Day already.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

These two shoul dbe wrestling for the IC belt. Real wrestlers not the shit Rybak and Big Show and Miz. What a joke the IC belt was supposed to be held by the best wrestlers and that is for sure not Rybak or the Big show or Miz. I would be ok with the Miz winning the belt if someone like Tyler Breeze was called to be with him and Breeze helped him cheat to win.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> About right.


Guessing that was a real graphic altered a bit? If so... normal logic would dictate the heel would not actually pass the mark if they have a countdown. I can only hope


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro tried to fight through the pain but just couldn't get the job done.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro is a loser again. They are so inconsistant with the guy. Just release him if you see nothing in him. So dumb.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

The way they've misused a physical freak like Cesaro the way that they have is criminal.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cesaro going for the sharpshooter??? Is that what they're calling his swing now?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That might have went over better if you didn't watch Owens win clean literally a week ago.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose, get yourself DQ'd...get yourself DQ'd....get yourself DQ'd....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Coming up next RIP in pieces Dean Ambrose :mj2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Wyatt Family V2 is so much better than V1.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match it just sucks that it's pretty much meaningless.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Another solid match from these two, as expected. Now push these guys towards the mid-card belts already.



KuritaDavion said:


> And given Vince that scale would scream and break every time and then Owens would have to give a sad face to the camera.


And then Bull Dempsey debuts by giving KO a pep talk and they form a tag team called Team BBW (Blubbery Barbaric Warriors).

:vince$


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess we are seeing da boss tonight :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Owens shit talking Cole every week is far more interesting than the whole of the Diva's Revolution.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro needs to be in a tag team. That is his ceiling in WWE.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Good, now fuck off with this feud, and fuck off with the other 5 recycled Summerslam feuds.*


Aren't you excited for Shield vs Wyatt family again? because I know I am..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who would of thought Eugene would get a push in 2015.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

great match. Not as good as there Summerslam encounter but really entertaining.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Crazy Eyes said:


> You liked that promo? It felt written by HHH. There was no reason for Sting to put HHH over as much as he did.


*
No, I'm lowering my standards because it's the only thing with a semi-interesting storyline and I'm impressed that they acknowledged Wrestlemania. Sting hit his bullet points and explained his motivations within 5 minutes. Everything else is the same old shit, full of heatless 20 minute matches. *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sting opens the show, starts us off on a fresh high note, and then we get 2 hours of the same old shit.*


So pretty much like every other Raw then


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Dean about to job clean in Braun's first ever WWE match?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone know if this big guy can actually work? And is that girl in the Dominos commerical Arya Stark with makeup on?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> The Wyatt Family V2 is so much better than V1.


Once you go black...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love Sarah Hyland in the Dominos commercial.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh god, here we go ... nice knowing you Ambrose  but hey, you can hang out with Bo when you get there.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Time for Ambrose to lose another match, as usual :ambrose3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose is about to get manhandled!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE is lucky they have top caliber workers like Cesaro and Owens to cover up the fact they have so few storylines, and the fact the ones they do have completely suck.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

:ambrose Time to jerb some more.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

So Owens has now beaten Cesaro cleanly twice.

There is absolutely no reason for this to continue now. Cesaro has been made to look like shit.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

So nothing came of Cesaro after him getting over again?



Shocking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolph apologizing to Lana :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crazy Eyes said:


> You liked that promo? It felt written by HHH. There was no reason for Sting to put HHH over as much as he did.
> 
> Kevin Owens pins Cesaro again and it'll probably lead to nothing.
> 
> It's craziness that the Dudley's are being booked to face New Day already.


Cringe worthy promo. The word is supposed to be flattery not fellate-ry.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Don't worry, if you miss Dean jobbing to Braun tonight, you'll see be able to catch it every Monday for the next two months. And the Dean/Roman vs. Wyatts tag match every other SD taping.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shrinkage :ziggler2 :lana


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Batz said:


> So nothing came of Cesaro after him getting over again?
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking.


If only Hogan didn't fight for the rights of every men in TNA.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

olololololololololoo


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

This is so dumb


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolph Ziggler has some explaining to do!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

How can we prove what happened? GTV!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Since I've already taken a turn to negative town tonight, I don't like Stowman debuting against Ambrose. 

Remember when guys would debut against jabroni's so they could establish their offense and their finisher for the crowd? Trot me out Alex Riley or Zack Ryder to take the fall for Stowman and make him look like a monster then build towards a matchup with Reigns or Ambrose.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What a god awful storyline.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao This shit makes no sense. It's Dolphs fault some bird-like looking woman was in his lockerroom?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

He grabbed a towel dammit!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is fucking funny. 

Really? Fucking really?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A second for each inch.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Suggestive is an overstatement.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Lana...pretty much every lady in the locker room has been with dolph and you're worried about one chick seeing him naked?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao @ this Dolph Ziggler high school drama type horseshit, I pray to god they are about to end this dumb shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Like shit through a goose, so are the days of the WWE's lives.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I almost said this angle is stupid... But then realized Lana is a female... And it's very reasonable to believe that a female would be mad about something this dumb.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

She saw him naked In his locker room? Where is the logic?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> and
> 
> 
> <clears throat> :jr



More chance of Hogan returning this year


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolph is lying!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

horrible. Who writes this shit?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

WTF is on his head...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems like a believable story to me. :evil


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Man that feud is embarrassing.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ARE THEY PLAYING PRE TEENS HERE?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao wtf is this


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is like the Triple H, Steph and Trish backstage angle.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Fuck this Lana/Ziggler/Rusev/Summer shit.*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

She saw you naked. We're breaking up. :lana3:lana2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Time to show us what you're made of, kid!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is Lana saddled with this horseshit angle? Who gives a fuck about Ziggle's willy??


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lana pissed at Ziggler b/c Summer saw him naked for 2 seconds....

Mean while out in the interwebz float a # of naked pictures of Lana

:ha


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The GOAT entrance.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> :lmao This shit makes no sense. It's Dolphs fault some bird-like looking woman was in his lockerroom?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cue the online illuminati conspiracy theorists


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF? Now even being seen naked is cheating? 

PG has gone too far fpalm


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a monster!


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

I know some pretty crazy women, but no one would get upset with Dolph in that situation.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Give me this storyline 15 years ago, and maybe. Maybe.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wyatt needs his rocking chair back.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> What a god awful storyline.





ShowStopper said:


> :lmao This shit makes no sense. It's Dolphs fault some bird-like looking woman was in his lockerroom?


I agree. 


WWE staff writers can't write themselves out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cole fpalm he's been the _New_ Face of Fear since February


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

What do ya know, Cesaros back to jobbing out again :mj2

This company is hell bent on cutting anyone who gets momentum on their own down at the knees.

It's brutally evident they wont ever give Cesaro a real shot, I just hope they capitalize on Kevin Owens.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> :lmao This shit makes no sense. It's Dolphs fault some bird-like looking woman was in his lockerroom?


And Summer is now Sweet Dee to me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Oh god, here we go ... nice knowing you Ambrose  but hey, you can hang out with Bo when you get there.


:batista3


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This Ziggler shower thing is actually a storyline. Which is rare for WWE to have. So I give it thumbs up.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Did half the crowd leave? There's not many fireflies out there tonight. I really hope half the crowd left, that would be a great statement.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm guessing Lana isn't bright enough to watch the video since the show is taped. :draper2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show has not helped me with my sobriety.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Since I've already taken a turn to negative town tonight, I don't like Stowman debuting against Ambrose.
> 
> Remember when guys would debut against jabroni's so they could establish their offense and their finisher for the crowd? Trot me out Alex Riley or Zack Ryder to take the fall for Stowman and make him look like a monster then build towards a matchup with Reigns or Ambrose.


*Are we still pretending like Ambrose isn't a jobber in 2015 :mj ? I know it may suck to hear, but it's the truth.*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Since I've already taken a turn to negative town tonight, I don't like Stowman debuting against Ambrose.
> 
> Remember when guys would debut against jabroni's so they could establish their offense and their finisher for the crowd? Trot me out Alex Riley or Zack Ryder to take the fall for Stowman and make him look like a monster then build towards a matchup with Reigns or Ambrose.


Lol They give 0 fucks about protecting Ambrose, dude has been pinned so many times at this point a win over him doesn't mean anything.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

What Kevin Owens really need to heel it more up is hide some brass knuckles in his shorts and he could use this kind of gimmick to win matches.

He's great as it is but if he uses some kind of weapon that he could hide would up his ante as a heel.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Since I've already taken a turn to negative town tonight, I don't like Stowman debuting against Ambrose.
> 
> Remember when guys would debut against jabroni's so they could establish their offense and their finisher for the crowd? Trot me out Alex Riley or Zack Ryder to take the fall for Stowman and make him look like a monster then build towards a matchup with Reigns or Ambrose.


He is debuting against a jabroni :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman actually sold that well.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Ziggler/Lana/Summer bit would be so much better if this was the Attitude Era or even the Ruthless Aggression era. :cry


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please tell me Cole just said "and manhandled Strowman Reigns!" 

Please!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That entrance theme is still Epic!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> WWE staff writers can't write themselves out of a wet paper bag.


Or they can't write. Literally.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow he's huge!


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> WTF? Now even being seen naked is cheating?
> 
> PG has gone too far fpalm


How Lana believes Dolph should shower:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Abel Headliner said:


> Wyatt needs his rocking chair back.


Didn't the undertaker destroy it with a lightning bolt?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The randomly generated storylines in season mode from "Smackdown: Know Your Role" were better than this Ziggler storyline.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Godway said:


> Did half the crowd leave? There's not many fireflies out there tonight. I really hope half the crowd left, that would be a great statement.



Actually I think half the crowd was never there


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Are we still pretending like Ambrose isn't a jobber in 2015 :mj ? I know it may suck to hear, but it's the truth.*


Sadly this is true. Wouldn't be surprised if Ambrose just gets squashed tonight.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This moment, this, this'll be he moment of the genesis of Braun Strowman.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Strowman is fucking massive. Good addition, Wyatts needed some muscle since Harper is a jobber's jobber, despite being huge and an awesome worker.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

When everyone inevitably starts calling him 'Strong Broman,' remember you heard it here first


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck those what chants


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

How long until they eliminate the Braun or Strauhman from his name and just call him one or the other.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

"We walk among you undisguised?"

Bray been watching True Detective.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Wow he's huge!


THat's what Summer Rae said in the locker room :ziggler2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So is Sister Abigail supposed to be god? ... A mastermind behind the Wyatts? I'm so lost here anymore with this concept.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that Braun or is that Bram's mugshot.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to see this guy take out Big Show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lel Eugene


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Braun looks like some goofy actor i just cant place the actors name.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol at Bran's superman tat.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Braun looks like he's been a part of quite a few lynchings.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

He sounds like Undertaker!


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> I almost said this angle is stupid... But then realized Lana is a female... And it's very reasonable to believe that a female would be mad about something this dumb.


 Lmao, truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Didn't the undertaker destroy it with a lightning bolt?


Yeah I think he destroyed it with a lightning bolt, and Bray liked it. I guess he hated that chair.

Come to think of it, why didn't Undertaker just lightning bolt Brock Lesnar?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OH NO, NOT THE APOCALYPSE!*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

"What" chants at Wyatt, well, uh. Yeah.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

The shit the Wyatt Family says makes no sense ever.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This dude is impressive looking. Especially compared to to Rowan. HE SOUNDS LIKE THE SHOCKMASTER!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That voice tho. Creepy af.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

thedeparted_94 said:


> THat's what Summer Rae said in the locker room :ziggler2


:serious:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Creepy promo


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> How long until they eliminate the Braun or Strauhman from his name and just call him one or the other.


2 more weeks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This version of the Wyatt family is fucking trash. It's approaching Dungeon of Doom 1995 bad.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Face of destruction now.

After Cena AA him into oblivion, the face of a jobber.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

All I hear when I look at Strowman is "Squeal like a pig, boy"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the end? Tine to turn off RAW, then.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm sure they will blame the empty seats on the possible storm.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Boss said:


> "We walk among you undisguised?"
> 
> Bray been watching True Detective.


I genuinely believe the whole concept came from True Detective ... well a lot of it did. 

OH FUCK HE'S GOT A SCARY FUCKING VOICE TOO ... I WANT TO HIDE BEHIND MY SOFA LIKE A CHILD lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Didn't the undertaker destroy it with a lightning bolt?


:lel :lol :lmao :sodone 

/thread


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck those what chants



What?!

(Just kidding, I agree.)


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The end of the apocalypse?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Whew, dodged a bullet there. I was expecting him to have a high pitched voice for some reason.

LETS DO THISSSS. :lelbrock


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Dat voice :woah


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Didn't the undertaker destroy it with a lightning bolt?


He can buy a new one from Wal-Mart for $10 dollars.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck those what chants


Agreed, it's amazing how disrespectful people are. Stupid.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> That voice tho. Creepy af.


Yep! Great wrestling voice!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know what's more scary the voice on that babyface. That babyface having a beard. That babyface that looks like he would rape you. Or the sheer height of him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This would be better if Strowman just killed him to the point where the ref does a stoppage and then Roman comes to aid and also gets killed. Strowman just beating Ambrose is like who cares? Everyone does that. Get over as a MONSTER not a match winner.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

His voice is fucking cool. Well, was, until he decided to oversell his last sentence.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Abel Headliner said:


> This version of the Wyatt family is fucking trash. It's approaching Dungeon of Doom 1995 bad.


Cue Kevin Owens in makeup:

"Shark! Attack! Shark! Attack!"


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Reminds me of Snitsky.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> How long until they eliminate the Braun or Strauhman from his name and just call him one or the other.


Or they change his name to ''Strawman'' and give him a gimmick of a man who is obsessed with straws. His finisher? ''The Last Straw''.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So is Sister Abigail supposed to be god? ... A mastermind behind the Wyatts? I'm so lost here anymore with this concept.


I have been lost with all this boring Wyatt family drivel since the day it started


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm praying this guy can go in the ring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a Great time for a commercial. :vince4


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> The end of the apocalypse?


"The end-uh, the apocalypse." It's his Haitch accent.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Yawn


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> Reminds me of Snitsky.


That wasn't your fault.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This dude is impressive looking. Especially compared to to Rowan. HE SOUNDS LIKE THE SHOCKMASTER!!!!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I wanna see Strowman vs. Lesnar.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Abel Headliner said:


> This version of the Wyatt family is fucking trash. It's approaching Dungeon of Doom 1995 bad.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose is going to get choked out!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DID YOU KNOW.....WWE likes to suck their own dick. 

I swear to God, WWE is the most self congratulatory company ever. Disney looks modest by comparison.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Braun Strowman, please:

1. Be a good in-ring performer.

2. Don't squash Dean Ambrose.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

REIGNS! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I genuinely believe the whole concept came from True Detective ... well a lot of it did.
> 
> OH FUCK HE'S GOT A SCARY FUCKING VOICE TOO ... I WANT TO HIDE BEHIND MY SOFA LIKE A CHILD lol.


Bray: "You wanna see something...really scary?"



Spoiler: teh horror


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Did You Know?: WWE is better than everyone and everything ever.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

He calls him his best friend.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The pops for Ambores getting quieter week by week


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, it's 3 on 2 and the 2 can't even compete with 1 of the members of the 3.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT DUDE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Agreed, it's amazing how disrespectful people are. Stupid.


I hate SCSA for even making that a thing :lol

It was ok at the time, but it's just really annoying and irrelevant these days.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose should put back on his shield gear and come out the crowd with Roman


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Two jabronis for the price of one. 

:lol kill 'em Strowman


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Morningstar said:


> Or they change his name to ''Strawman'' and give him a gimmick of a man who is obsessed with straws. His finisher? ''The Last Straw''.


I have nothing against a creeper demented farmer gimmick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, I wonder what will happen here with this old ass, washed storyline.

fpalm


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

When in the hell is Reins gonna get a proper gimmick and stop living off shield leftovers


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This Reigns/Ambrose bromance is so sweet :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dean Ambrose's big buddy and close pal comes through the crowd to accompany him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Look at all those fists :banderas*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Why didn't they just kick the shit out of Ambrose while Reigns was deep in the crowd for a stupid entrance, showing what a moron Roman Reigns is.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder who will help out Ambrose and Reigns?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone playing the Michael Cole "He calls [x] [y]" drinking game just died.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Braun is gonna kill you
Braun is gonna kill you


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Strowman would look a lot scarier if he just had a blank stare like Harper.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Reigns is having his theme played longer than Ambrose while he's not even in the fucking match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ted said:


> I wonder who will help out Ambrose and Reigns?


BRRRRRRRRRAPPADOOO!! :cena3


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Look how low cut his vest is. The slag.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stowman ripped his jeans I see lol.

Edit:Nvm, just the design


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ted said:


> I wonder who will help out Ambrose and Reigns?


Certainly not creative.

:hbk1


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So, it's 3 on 2 and the 2 can't even compete with 1 of the members of the 3.


Ha-ha I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This dude Strowman got God Tier strength.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fun fact:

Braun Strowman's favorite TV show is Doomsday preppers.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I hate SCSA for even making that a thing :lol
> 
> It was ok at the time, but it's just really annoying and irrelevant these days.


You hate Austin for being deaf? :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Right after Roman comes out on the stairs a guy is totally flipping off the cameras right behind Roman


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This talk of the apocalypse suggests there will be a 4th Wyatt.

Can't have an apocalypse without the 4 horsemen.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Strowman is super legit.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

They're not seriously going to make Ambrose a jobber now, are you? Is he really going to get dominated against this guy? Tell me how this helps any talent in WWE?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gaz0301 said:


> This talk of the apocalypse suggests there will be a 4th Wyatt.
> 
> Can't have an apocalypse without the 4 horsemen.



The 4 Horsemen? :flairdance


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Made Ambrose jump from a fucking punch holy fuck :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Kevin Owens as Shark
Bo Dallas as Zodiac
Big E as Kamala
Harper or Braun as Meng
Bray as Taskmaster
Vince as The Master

I think this is doable.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ambrose: 
[ ] hinged 
[x] unhinged


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I am wondering if the 1/2 shield gets their third tonight it would be hilarious if Kane returned in a mask to join them :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I disagree with every booking decision being made this evening.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Berlino said:


> The pops for Ambores getting quieter week by week


He jobs weekly to the future food of Reigns just to get him over somehow.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Undertaker sure has gotten fatter and with a long bushy beard since the last time I saw him. Bulked up quite a bit too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Right after Roman comes out on the stairs a guy is totally flipping off the cameras right behind Roman


He was flipping off Roman. :mark:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The called him Braun because he's stong. It's clever.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Crowd can't stay awake through the 3 hour show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Right after Roman comes out on the stairs a guy is totally flipping off the cameras right behind Roman


You saw that, too?

:lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I can legit hear individual conversations from this crowd.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Dean.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Right after Roman comes out on the stairs a guy is totally flipping off the cameras right behind Roman


It's subtle symbolism.

Roman Reigns even being a thing is a big fuck you to wrestling fans.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This Strowman is impressive. 

Not a vanilla midget, and his a great look.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns with the heel move.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

YES. THIS IS AWESOME NOW


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes! Ambrose didn't get pinned! Now all we need is for Cena to come out


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman cost his boy the match.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is awful. Worst RAW of the year.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31*

Reigns cost Ambrose the match :mj2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Stroman? More like Gohomeman.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

You can tell this guy is raw but holy hell is he strong!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Certainly not creative.
> 
> :hbk1


boom boom :tucky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Reigns cost Ambrose the match! Don't stand for that Dean! You had this shit won!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Reigns is ded


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eugene Snitsky is giving these dudes that WORK:lmao


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, I just walked in and saw Reigns and that new guy standing over Ambrose by the steps and thought Reigns turned heel.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This dude is a freak


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose, give him a low blow! Smack him with a chair! Shield-powerbomb him through a table!! Something!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I told you so.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:mark:

I want to see Lesnar Vs Strowman


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just saw that Strowman is from NC... #HoldItDown


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

That's not making Reigns look strong


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This new guy making Reigns his bitch two weeks in a row.


:damn


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I am not impressed at fucking all.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Just run Ambrose!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

They're going to have to bring back the Hulkster to stop this guy!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Dave Meltzer was burying this Strowman guy the other day on WO radio.Says he is shockingly bad. After one minute of this match i have to agree


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

O Lawd, Strowman still has his nipples pierced. :jaydamn

Loving that he's using the Yokosuka Cutter as his finisher, though.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Harper with Sweat Chin Music!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Is this guy supposed to be sister abigail?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This Wyatt and Reigns / Ambrose feud is the best thing in WWE right now by far. Strowman brought it up a level.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Strowman is god


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WWE has completely ruined the Superkick for me. When Shawn did it, it was a thing of beauty. Now half the roster does it and it looks like GARBAGE!*


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Seth Rollins really needs to stop being an asshole and come out here and help these guys!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Wyatts are finally looking unstoppable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's jobbering time for Reigns and Ambrose!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> :mark:
> 
> I want to see Lesnar Vs Strowman


Yes!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ambrose channeling his old CZW self.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Strominator!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I kind of like it when guys skip NXT. It is more of a surprise when they debut.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Berlino said:


> Dave Meltzer was burying this Strowman guy the other day on WO radio.Says he is shockingly bad. After one minute of this match i have to agree


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Catsaregreat said:


> Is this guy supposed to be sister abigail?




The Wyatt Family. Where the sisters are uglier than even the brothers.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

That was pretty well done.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Now we wait for Cena to bury him.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Don't like Braun's finisher, any finisher that lands on the person on their stomach just looks weak like the Big ending


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31*



genocide_cutter said:


> Ambrose channeling his old CZW self.



Bring the fork next time Dean :ambrose4


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Next week Ambrose will go to make love to Renee and won't be able to so Roman will step in and do the deed with Renee while Dean stands looking tired.

That might be the only way to emasculate him further. Whether you like him or not, Ambrose was probably the most organically over guy like a year ago and they've booked him to be nothing now. Even Wyatt, who's had D+ booking, has gotten better treatment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I fucked up


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Didn't the undertaker destroy it with a lightning bolt?


Someone beat him to it...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That dimness catches that announce team in the perfect light.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm scared.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"That is as one-sided as you can get."
Ever see a Möbius strip?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't worry Reigns will pin the new guy at Night of Champions.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Legion of Doom has the upper hand on the Superfriends. Only one man can save them :supercena


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Who would have thought Seth would be the only one to evolve. Over a year later and we are back to the Shield :Rollins


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well besides the DQ that was what is was supposed to be, really hope they don't do the rematch on SD.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Strowman is great.

Too bad the insurmountable odds he brings are going to be "overcome" :cena2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for posting that Ambrose pic :lol That was actually an epic sell job by him.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Cena time?


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Berlino said:


> Dave Meltzer was burying this Strowman guy the other day on WO radio.Says he is shockingly bad. After one minute of this match i have to agree


No his not. His job is too destroy people, not be a showman.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ted said:


> I kind of like it when guys skip NXT. It is more of a surprise when they debut.


Well, he only skipped televised shows. He's been doing non-TV house shows and stuff for ages.

But yeah, for guys like Strowman, it made a lot of sense.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

The Eugene Snitsky of this decade, Braun Slowman!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Awful promo by Sting. Laughably bad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Vigilante, The Icon :flabbynsting


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is The New Day the main event?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Please don't let Cena be the 3rd guy to help Dean and Reigns. That is all I ask.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So, Sting is going to beat Rollins at NOC to prove Hunter is better than Rollins?

Fuck this company. :lel


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

So that match was inconclusive.

Anyway, was there any angle to that match other than the one they'd been arbitrarily throwing out for a couple of appearances, other than that in the midst of that Ambrose got off a cool steel chair hit? At a certain point you wonder why the WWE is consistently undermining all of he angles which it usually uses the make matches seem exciting.

e.
v.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Sting- "I can't beat HHH, but I can beat up a little boy"-pathetic.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Why hasn't Strowman been updated to the WWE roster on WWE.com yet? How can that not be done yet?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Renee, that statue is anatomically correct! :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins calling out the legend, Sting.

:banderas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Does Kevin Nash have his own statue at Stamford? :hayden3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth wants his statue! :Rollins2


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Renee's top :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I still don't understand why Stings goal here is to prove that Seth isn't even half the man that Triple H is.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rollins :lol this is definitely leading to Rollins vs HHH


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Loved that segment. Strowman has really upped the intensity of this fued. Dude's a beast!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, I guess a Rollins/HHH feud is about 4-6 months away.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

My favorite thing in the world is when wrestlers sell the presence of someone being immensely badass, and Ambrose nailed that. That was the best example since the time Brock killed the New Age Outlaws and Cody Rhodes was in the ring (but had nothing to do with it, or the feud) but still sold Brock's music hitting like it was death walking to the ring.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> This Wyatt and Reigns / Ambrose feud is the best thing in WWE right now by far. Strowman brought it up a level.


Trollolololololololololol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

More Divas..........

uttahere


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31*

Sasha is a beat the clock opponent :ha

Though I did predict in another thread one of PCB would lose their match


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sasha!! Yess!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Planting the seeds to Rollins/HHH.

:banderas


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

I just want to see this Braun guy keep wrestling. He is so good, it's rare to see dominant bad ass heels in the company today.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LOL CHARLOTTE WINS! They're not squashing Sasha in under 2 minutes.*


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

If Sasha jobs i'm going to start throwing things.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

So, does Sasha have anything to gain in this match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige about to lose for the 3rd time to Sasha.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So either Sasha beats Paige or Paige beats Sasha in under two min. Yeah.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Called it. Paige gets Sasha and loses. I'm psychic!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Can Paige beat the clock? Lol She's facing Sasha Banks, hell no. It was obvious from the start that Charlotte would be getting the title shot.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rise said:


> Please don't let Cena be the 3rd guy to help Dean and Reigns. That is all I ask.


I think it's a given at this point. Who else could possibly match up against this monster?!?!?!? Daniel Bryan doesn't make sense. Brock Lesnar or John Cena make some sense....but they wouldn't join Brock up with anyone. Cena will join Ambrose and Reigns. You could sell me with Rusev...but he's in the middle of a feud.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Next week Ambrose will go to make love to Renee and won't be able to so Roman will step in and do the deed with Renee while Dean stands looking tired.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah Sasha is definitely beating Paige and winning the challenge, it's obvious


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Orton and Sheamus are on Smackdown at least.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Trollolololololololololol


Not trolling, what the fuck is better? This angle is good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sasha should just job in 30 seconds. I can smell the rage already.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

The only way Ambrose can be salvaged is to get him far, far away from Reigns. Vince wants Reigns so Ambrose will always be sacrificed.

Keep the mic away from Seth. Let him wrestle.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I still don't understand why Stings goal here is to prove that Seth isn't even half the man that Triple H is.


To cause a rift between HHH and Rollins, duh


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Mra22 said:


> Rollins :lol this is definitely leading to Rollins vs HHH


WWE does not know subtlety. It better not be heel Rollins vs face Hunter. Gross.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naomi to interfere and cause Sasha to lose via dq and Paige gets the title shot and @Legit BOSS riots!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Dude, where's my statue. :rollins


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Strowman is a beast, the biggest hoss in town.

#finalhoss


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone else see Charlotte turning heel tonight? I have a feeling she will turn on Paige, and cost her the beat the clock match tonight, so she gets a title shot.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I would be willing to have sexual relations with Sasha Banks.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Ted said:


> Hopefully Orton and Sheamus are on Smackdown at least.


Aiming low on your hopes. XD


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mark Henry will join Reigns and Ambrose for his final push of his career.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am still holding out hope that Charlotte will cost Paige.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Terrence said:


> No his not. His job is too destroy people, not be a showman.


And after he has destroyed people for a few weeks then what?.This was Meltzers point exactly.He cant sell for shit has little to no athleticism is poor on the mic and cant really deliver moves very well. We have seen this same old near 7 foot destroyer character a thousand times and it never goes anywhere.This will be no different


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I hate SCSA for even making that a thing :lol
> 
> It was ok at the time, but it's just really annoying and irrelevant these days.


Exactly. I'll be willing to bet that a bunch of the people who do it now, don't even know who/how it started. They probably think it's cool or something. This makes me an old person now doesn't it? lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

SASHA BANKS SASHA BANKS SASHA BANKS SASHA BANKS SASHA BANKS SASHA BANKS


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

If Sasha Banks loses in under two minutes im throwing my remote at the tv.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

If Paige goes over in a min or so just lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Berlino said:


> And after he has destroyed people for a few weeks then what?.This was Meltzers point exactly.He cant sell for shit has little to no athleticism is poor on the mic and cant really deliver moves very well. We have seen this same old near 7 foot destroyer character a thousand times and it never goes anywhere.This will be no different


Jackson Andrews did have an impressive run...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31*

Making a fresh Whiskey Sour for the upcoming fuckery :yoda


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Sasha should just job in 30 seconds. I can smell the rage already.


Please dispose those words. I would literally be heated if that actually happened.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

How about Sasha beats Paige under 1:40 and demands a match ?


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Had a dream I hadn't made it :dance

This is why we watch.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I would be willing to have sexual relations with Sasha Banks.


I think I'd have sexual relations with every diva if I was Vince or a Main-Eventer.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Where is Cena at?


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Berlino said:


> And after he has destroyed people for a few weeks then what?.This was Meltzers point exactly.He cant sell for shit has little to no athleticism is poor on the mic and cant really deliver moves very well. We have seen this same old near 7 foot destroyer character a thousand times and it never goes anywhere.This will be no different


You'd be cheering him if he was doing flips and midget shit. Do you want to know why ratings are so low? Because guy's that could be destroyed by the females in the crowd are champions. This guy is a total badass and is something fresh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Coaster said:


> Aiming low on your hopes. XD


It is for the WWE fantasy league. I couldn't care less personally. >


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

mightymike1986 said:


> Mark Henry will join Reigns and Ambrose for his final push of his career.


Who in the world would want to see that tag match? And Mark vs. Braun would be comically bad.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Only gonna be a 2 minute Sasha match tonight :mj2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

C'mon, do the finger poke of doom!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So, is Sting's Swan song just putting over how awesome Triple H is? That's just depressing...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Someone refresh my memory with these beat the clock challenges. If Sasha beats the clock does she get the title shot?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please play Sasha's theme!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Exactly. I'll be willing to bet that a bunch of the people who do it now, don't even know who/how it started. They probably think it's cool or something. This makes me an old person now doesn't it? lol



I'm right there with ya, man. FEELZ BAD :crying:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Not trolling, what the fuck is better? This angle is good.


Owens/Cesaro, Dudleyz/New Day...ummm Brock Freaking Lesnar, Lana, John Cena doing anything.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Whichever member of PCB. 

So even if Sasha wins she doesn't get the shot!??

I'm out!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lol I'd like to see CM Punk's reaction to that Triple H dick sucking earlier by Sting. :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn at Sasha being used as stepping stone? If Sasha wins does she even get the shot?


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

I swear if both Cesaro and Sasha job out, I'm shutting this shit off :laugh:


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

hopefully they do something cool and actually have sasha beat paige and start a feud.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LegendKilla15 said:


> How about Sasha beats Paige under 1:40 and demands a match ?


That would be great, I can't stand Paige's demonic self...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige's promo about Divas.

:ha


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

It's Paige's first step except for the 18 other steps she lost.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ted said:


> Please play Sasha's theme!


THEY DID :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Someone refresh my memory with these beat the clock challenges. If Sasha beats the clock does she get the title shot?


Unfortunately not. It is Team PCB's reward for winning at SummerSlam.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Can Paige keep her extensions on for the full 1:40 without adjusting them?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Divas Gang Wars. Reminiscent of DOA/Los Boricuas/Nation, only worse


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHA COMING OUT TO HER OWN THEME :yay :dance :dance :dance*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SASHA! :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Fah too long". Would love to see this bitch moan. :trips5


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd fuck Sasha over Paige TBH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This crowd is sooooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Terrence said:


> You'd be cheering him if he was doing flips and midget shit. Do you want to know why ratings are so low? Because guy's that could be destroyed by the females in the crowd are champions. This guy is a total badass and is something fresh.


:nowords


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> So, is Sting's Swan song just putting over how awesome Triple H is? That's just depressing...


This is what happens when one sells their soul to preserve their legacy. >


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They should go over the time limit, and someone should get on the mic and express an interest in beating each other on a personal level.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Divas Gang Wars. Reminiscent of DOA/Los Boricuas/Nation, only worse



Lost Burritos....The Memories :trips5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> THEY DID :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yes! :dance


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

This might be one of the most boring RAW's in a long time.

Remember the attitude era where they were trying to have each week be better and better? Making winning the title.... Stone Cold filling Vince's car with cement. Man..... this is just nowhere close to that level of entertainment.

It's a bummer. WWE has some of the best athletes they've had in a long time - but those particular wrestlers are either on the mic more than the ring (saying the same thing every week until the PPV), or they are in lackluster matches.

The only thing that could make this RAW any good would be a title change tonight somehow... which never happens anymore either.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bellas on the mic >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Team PCB

Paige will always be living in Bella's World.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Sasha's theme song, finally :WHYYY3


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> If Sasha Banks loses in under two minutes im throwing my remote at the tv.



One of two things will happen.

1; Charlotte turns heel and gets Paige DQed or at least delays her and wins the challenge.

2; Paige loses, and turns heel out of frustration.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The way Michael just said "Sasha's trying to win the match though!" All surprised

That just made me sick


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh my god Naomi is so fine!
:Banderas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Please don't ruin Sasha Banks, she has a aura that no other diva has, from her music to her mannerisms, just everything. 
:cry


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Their was louder pop in my pants


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Destroy her Sasha!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Sasha doesn't win a shot by beating Paige...what's the point ^_^


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Berlino said:


> :nowords


So you're speechless. Typical Smarky answer. If your not willing debate then don't quote me.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That's not some kind of outside interference DQ?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuckery all around.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Paige had Sasha beat :ha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeeeeeah, where's the DQ on that one ref.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a hilariously booked and terrible match

:ha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Was that a botch? lol


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Why did Paige just sit there?

The fuck?


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

HOW THE FUCK WAS THAT NOT A DQ....


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And that should have been a dq.

What a fuck load of bullshit.

Get rid this stupid women's revolution and give us actual wrestlers.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was Great! :lol


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

THIS FUCKING CROWD

Crisis averted though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn to see how Sasha/Paige was gonna go and like the true WWE style... they fuck it all up like the brainless fucking morons they are XD 

Maybe I should start watching weekly again just to watch it all burn around them. This shit is horrible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:yay :yay :yay SASHA LIVES!!!!!!!!!! :tucky :YES*


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

No DQ lol what?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Those fucking crickets. :lmao*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Only if it was Becky Flair or Sasha Flair.

Dat Name. :trips2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is *TRASH*:lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Good thing that time Paige tapped out to Sasha a couple weeks ago wasn't a beat the clock match, otherwise she would have lost in 2 minutes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Paige had Sasha beat :ha


:ha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rooting for Goddess Nikki to put Charlotte in her place at Night Of Champions.

Under Goddess Nikki's foot.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sasha is too good for this shit. Go back to NXT Boss.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup. That's how you use Sasha Banks.
:vince


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Charlotte then. Not a poor result. A bit of decent punches and so on from Sasha before the denouement, really there should be more draws like that it was quite endearing compared to most of the rest of that match.

e.
v.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nikki looks so Great tonight!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:ha See, I told you something's gonna happen.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm waiting all night for New Day.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally time for New Day my brothas :dance:dance:dance


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Didn't want Paige to win the challenge, but surely that was a DQ win in the time limit?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bellatrom App. It screams COME ON NIKKI randomly on your phone all day And night. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I've got it - There is no "Revolution". It's just a name used to push Charlotte, which I'm sure has nothing to do with Triple H and Ric Flair at all, no sir.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

This RAW even got worse somehow after that Paige/Banks pointless match.....

Also, they say Dudley Boyz in first match in 10 years... didn't they just have a match on Smackdown last week? 

WTF is happening with this botch of a night?!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This has gone from painfully bad to comically bad and it's going back to painful now.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

What a load of shit this is. Divas Revolution is dead.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki better go over Charlotte


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

They didn't have her lose but they sure made Sasha look like a geek jobber, regardless. Sigh


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Is that the voice of arkham knight on that Mr. robot show?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The silence from that was deafening....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31*

Better be no shit this week and the season finale of Mr Robot better be on :MAD


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

We're past the days of "the ref didn't see it." Now it's just "the ref doesn't give a shit."


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Paige is so heartbroken. She couldn't beat someone who's beat her twice in LESS THAN TWO MINUTES. Well, of course. God, this challenge was stupid. :drake1


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

New Day vs The Dudleyz is going to be the main-even match isn't it? :mark:


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Was it implied that Paige was about to beat Sasha after a 90 seconds?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

what an underwhelming f^cking outcome LOL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nikki should have at least tried to turn them against each other.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd wasnt moved by Charlotte getting the title shot. Not shocked. Going to win the title too. Maybe then, this storyline can cease and they can all feud with each other and drop the faction crap.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, as said above, Dudleys fought on Smackdown. Vince and rewriting history to make it feel more important tonight.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

spinningedge said:


> This RAW even got worse somehow after that Paige/Banks pointless match.....
> 
> Also, they say Dudley Boyz in first match in 10 years... didn't they just have a match on Smackdown last week?
> 
> WTF is happening with this botch of a night?!


First match on Raw, dumbass.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Why would it be a DQ? Pulling Sasha out of the ring could have been an attack or a save.......you just really can't make the call right there. Generally the DQ only happens when an outside member ATTACKS someone competing. I texted my friend "Charlotte should turn on Paige and go heel." He texts me back "don't tempt me with good storylines bro." haha.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I've got it - There is no "Revolution". It's just a name used to push Charlotte, which I'm sure has nothing to do with Triple H and Ric Flair at all, no sir.


It's not even about that. It's about buzz words and trying to capitalize on women in sports like all of a sudden women suddenly got good at them. The wrestlers don't matter as long as we can say "Revolution" and "Divas" 700 times.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Was it implied that Paige was about to beat Sasha after a 90 seconds?



It sure was :ha


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

And your new divas champ Charlotte flair. Honestly I rather have nikki.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

High light of the show so far


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bellas just came out on top of the ramp for no reason didn't they..?


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Ted said:


> It is for the WWE fantasy league. I couldn't care less personally. >


Probably better booking anyway. XD


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

i suppose i haven't missed anything from last two hours?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Taken King :mark:


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The Diva's Revolution is so revolutionary that proper rules for a pro wrestling match are firmly ignored!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

They just ruined Sasha banks in a month . Pathetic company I'm done


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Was it implied that Paige was about to beat Sasha after a 90 seconds?


In Sasha's kayfabe defense, she had absolutely nothing to win in that match.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This by far WORST Raw in awhile omg


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Something stupid I could watch for 3 hours and be more entertained than this episode of raw? New Day promos, skipping around the arena, and Big E dancing.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This Raw is shit. Vince is trying to have the Dudleyz towards the end so everyone can watch this shitfest.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oof.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> It sure was :ha


*The :fact that the referee didn't call a DQ on that blatant inference by TEAM BAD :Jordan*


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

I bet paige demands a spot in the next next week because of the interference. I bet she gets a 1 on 1 match against charlotte for the spot or something.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Renee is so fine!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Pulling somebody out of the ring is not a DQ.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Lana/Ziggler story has now spanned four segments of this show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SashaXFox said:


> This by far WORST Raw in awhile omg


Until next week that is


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol main roster Sasha was about to get beat in 90 seconds if it wasn't for Tamina and Naomi. Pretty inconsistent as well seeing as SB made Paige tap TWICE a few weeks back. Should've just had Paige Tamina or Naomi. Fuck this revolution. (But I am happy I got to hear her GOAT theme at least).


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Vince saw the rating last week and said fuck it. When we try nothing good comes of it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The :fact that the referee didn't call a DQ on that blatant inference by TEAM BAD :Jordan*



Told you Fuckery at its finest :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is awkward.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

@Amber B I need you to school me on these women hair. These chicks hair are out of control with these long hair styles and extensions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

What a storyline.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I joined this forum to watch Raw with people. Then I end up watching the WWE Network for most of it. Whoops.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCH, STOP LYIN'!*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

What is this, exactly?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What is this?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What on Earth is Summer Rae talking about :lmao


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

chrome2279 said:


> High light of the show so far


God she is smoking hot. I really hate the angle they are playing right now knowing that Rusev is dating her in real life.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think Renee just had a visual, lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolph gave Summer Rae the look!


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Dolph with DA LOOK


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

50 Shades of Ziggler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The funny thing about Summer's story is that we saw her go inside the locker room on camera. WWE has footage of it. An interview was going on while she did it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just bad.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Summer looks terrible with that hairdo.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Mr. Ziggler, are you trying to seduce me?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Why are they dedicating three segments to this fucking storyline?*


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Is WWE KIDDING US WITH THIS!!? We saw the camera feed outside the locker room!! AAAAAGGGHHHH


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolph gave Summer "The Look" 

:ha


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The inviting you into the shower didn't give you the hint?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SOMEBODY SAVE ME FROM THIS SHOW.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Is this the 4th or 5th segment involving Dolph/Lana/Summer?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Summer Rae is describing the area around a man's penis, but this program is supposed to be kid friendly







*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> This by far WORST Raw in awhile omg


It's consistently bad. The only good thing about tonight is that time is going quick


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, how fucking stupid is this storyline?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is like some late night cinemax shit:lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Uh...OK? That was a thing.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

So, NOC is in town for me. Should I go?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#Leggo :dance:dance:dance


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

i've seen better acting from porn stars


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

There are some storylines that are so bad/cringeworthy that they are laughable and you begin to enjoy. This would be one of those times.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This isn't PG.

:lelbrock


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Multiple segments for Ziggler/Rusev and the Lana/Summer thing no one cares about...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, after all that only when he was naked did you figure out he was trying to sleep with you? 

:lmao And Big E's voice after all that so happy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

This is so fucking bad its hilarious


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DONT YA DURE BE SOWWWERRRRRR!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Uhh... One moment I wish they went PG


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

FEEL THA POWAH!!!!!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lana couldn't even cry, so just sniffled :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lana is so dumb!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

OMG..

LOL. Seduction angle..


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

NEW DAY


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Xavier looking beautiful


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Woods looks awful like that


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> The inviting you into the shower didn't give you the hint?


Don't you dare be sour!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NEW 

DAY

ROCKS

:Oooh


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Even though the last 2 1/2 hours have been terrible, that doesn't matter anymore. It's a NEW DAY!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Xavier with dat hot comb press. YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

YESSSSSSS new day save us from this abysmal show


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Dat voice break :roflmao


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

perfect segwat to new day yes it is!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Xavier's hair is fucking goat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fpalm storyline. I expect Dolph to be fired for sexual harassment tomorrow morning!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IT'S A NEW DAY, YESH IT IS! :clap :dance :clap :dance

:heston at Xavier's hair.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

OMFG Woods' hair!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You know it's bad when New Day is the best thing on the show.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

All that told me is Lana just did a line of coke.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Xavier got a perm?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This Summer/Ziggy backstage sexual advance scandal

In the ATtitude Era this wouldn't been played out on a pre-taped interview, it would have been done right-in the middle the ring. 


Why does WWE today do things so ass backwards today.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Xavior Woods clean ass pimp perm:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What I miss? Strowman kill more people, and Summer saying she on that Ziggler D?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just sicked up in my mouth .... euuurrrrgggghhhh.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Xavier rocking that Fabio-like hair. :mark: (Y)


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Xavier Wood's hair is just.. Majestic as hell.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

New day :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> i've seen better acting from porn stars


Check out the Dark Knight parody or the Batgirl one with Lexi Belle


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Xavier Woods kinda looking like James brown wit dat hair.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

Beautiful hair.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Xavier rocking that perm like a boss


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

dkm weird uncle looking at your gf lmao


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

PIPE DOWN PIPE DOWN.

Xavier = Black Jesus? That hair.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Xavier's hair is amazing


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Xavier Woods and Tyler Breeze tag team in coming.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WHY THE FUCK DOES WOODS HAVE A PERM :LOL*


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Xavier got that fresh ass perm


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*YES! THE NEW DAY! SAVE THIS SHOW GUYS!*


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

LOOOL DAT HAIR


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Woods perm :done :maury


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Straight-haired Xavier is the best part of this show since Cesaro v. Owens.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ROFL. What the FUCK is up with Woods' hair???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn Woods with dat hair.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Just turned on RAW. Has this been an epic shitty episode? The crowd is fucking dead lol.*


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Yo Xavier running his hands through his hair, this is great.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Lana is so much prettier than Summer.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These guys are the best!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you New Day, thank you.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

OMG Xavier's hair! LOLOLOL


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a New Day.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hx2vllM-Q4


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

New Day teaching math to kids :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> You know it's bad when New Day is the best thing on the show.


Not really. TND's been on fire ever since their heel turn and have undoubtedly been the best thing on RAW for at least the last month.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO !!!!!!!!!!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Xavier's perm needs a smiley! :lmao


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Damn it this is great. New Day are hilarious.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A table wrapped in bubble wrap :sodone


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Woods channeling some James Brown


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

WWE has gone from stories about Divas getting naked to in-depth descriptions about nude Dolph Ziggler.

And some people wonder why anyone hates the "PG" Era.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> ROFL. What the FUCK is up with Woods' hair???


It's not what's up. It's what's down. :wink2:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Xavier Woods is the best diva on the roster.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Sadly not even the excellent New Day can rescue this pile of shit raw


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't with Xavier's hair.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's no perm. That's a natural getting a press out/silk press.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

#SaveTheTables and no PTP they got buried bad and there 1# contenders dfkm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#SaveTheTables :dance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Andre 3k lookin great tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Save....the....table! :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Lana is so much prettier than Summer.


I agree.

The only advantage Summer Rae has over Lana is that she has longer legs.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

"BIG E... SAVE THE TABLES!!"


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Xavier Woods looks like the White Ranger with that hair and outfit.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Holy shit, Xavier's hair! :lol

And the crowd's actually chanting "Save The Tables." :sodone*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Xavier's hair saves Raw*


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

TripleG said:


> The funny thing about Summer's story is that we saw her go inside the locker room on camera. WWE has footage of it. An interview was going on while she did it.


I Know, right!? God Damn, this is the worst Raw i've seen in months!!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Berlino said:


> Sadly not even the excellent New Day can rescue this pile of shit raw


I don't know they did a good job at waking the crowd up toward the end, I mean they were dead silent when New Day came out.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dirty Table Poachers .... yes ... yes.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao

Man, the WWE can be so entertaining some times. :lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

This is so dumb it's brilliant


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

New day actually in the 1st main event of the show talk about elevating on the card


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Xavier is amazing on the mic. Think that most would never know that if New Day stayed shitty faces.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Xavier Woods looking like he walked straight out of a 70's black blaxploitation movie:sodone


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Holy shit, Xavier's hair! :lol
> 
> And the crowd's actually chanting "Save The Tables." :sodone*


This is hilarious. Xavier's hair, bubble wrapped table, save the tables chants.....crowd going along with it. Awesome.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they are protecting the table by bringing it into the right? Good move!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I fucking knew a program between New Day and the Dudley Boyz would be awesome.

I really wanna see New Day get into some back stage antics and spots. Add some dynamic moments to their characters and the show. As good as they are on the mic, they can't live off promos and standard tag matches forever. 

They need some things to do, and getting involved with the Dudley Boyz and tables will surely do that for now


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These guys should always be the main event!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

hou713 said:


> Nikki better go over Charlotte


I agree.

Our Goddess Nikki needs to hold that title til at least Wrestlemania.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This crowd is beyond annoying. WWE PLZZZ NEVER RETURN to Tampa.
Stone cold could walk out and get a moderate pop TAMPA GET THE F OUT.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Xavier Woods looks like the White Ranger with that hair and outfit.


He was the Black Ranger before.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah Woods is def going through the table


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

These non-smoking commercials.... Seriously?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Last Mohican





The Last Samurai





The Last Table


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I know a lot of girls that wished they had Xavier's hair.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If you all look back, Xavier Woods hair has been like that since he shaved off the mustache. 


Before then when he had the afro and mustache and he looked liked late 40-50 year old wrestler.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So they are protecting the table by bringing it into the right? Good move!


Of course! Putting the table in the ring only serves to raise awareness of the issue.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> So they are protecting the table by bringing it into the right? Good move!


I'm seriously starting to think you are retarded and don't understand entertainment or gimmicks.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

This crowd, man. What the fuck.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, I sat through 90 minutes and turned the TV off. Sounds like I'm missing the best part of the show now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is Great.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Not really. TND's been on fire ever since their heel turn and have undoubtedly been the best thing on RAW for at least the last month.


Not saying New Day's bad, but they've the only shining spot on RAW. A year or two back we had Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, and Bray all were holding Raw to a better watch.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Mr. Robot is awesome


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd is BOOTY.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Why are these bums on commentary


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Didn't even give 3D a good pop, fuck this crowd.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Darren Young will be absolutely terrible on commentary.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

man, this crowd is dead


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WHY WAS SASHA IN THAT MATCH? WHY?

Someone anwser me. WTF im beyond salty right now.
Im Rage quittin wwe raw F THIS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> These non-smoking commercials.... Seriously?


Must keep America clean and conformist


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

mightymike1986 said:


> Something stupid I could watch for 3 hours and be more entertained than this episode of raw? New Day promos, skipping around the arena, and Big E dancing.





JamesCurtis24 said:


> Pulling somebody out of the ring is not a DQ.


It sometimes is. This is one of those times WWE's lack of set kayfabe rules is apparent. They make it up as they go, and conveniently forget rules they have had in the past.

I remember a few times where someone would get DQed because their cornerman pulled out out of the ring to save them, or pulled out opponent out of the ring to prevent a pin.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tampa sucks as a crowd, but at least they know to cheers the faces and boo the heels


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I fucking knew a program between New Day and the Dudley Boyz would be awesome.
> 
> I really wanna see New Day get into some back stage antics and spots. Add some dynamic moments to their characters and the show. As good as they are on the mic, they can't live off promos and standard tag matches forever.
> 
> They need some things to do, and getting involved with the Dudley Boyz and tables will surely do that for now


1. Beat Dudley Boyz to establish themselves.
2. Have one of the guys in New day turn heel (similar to what they did w/ Rollins and the shield) and push him.

Not sure what three of the guys in New Day are capable of having a push individually, but this can't last forever. As cool as it is now it's just a gimmicky trend.

Ride New Day and keep building them for next few months - but they need to push one of them or multiple of them individually eventually.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> These non-smoking commercials.... Seriously?


It's like their trying to tell us something :homer2 :wink2:

Never tried it, never will


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe Darren Young will go through a table tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reverend D-Von Dudley vs. Martin Luther E in an I Have A Dream on a Pole Match = :vince$


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Funny that it took New Day to wake the crowd up :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Can we have new day take over an entire raw? I'm sure it would be the highest rated show of the year.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

My god........

They are doing The Dudleyz vs The New Day ONE WEEK after the Dudleyz returned. WHAT THE [email protected]?!?!?! WHO BOOKED THIS!?!?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

This match should not have happened until the PPV. Why does WWE keep doing this?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

That clap off dfkm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SashaXFox said:


> WHY WAS SASHA IN THAT MATCH? WHY?
> 
> Someone anwser me. WTF im beyond salty right now.
> Im Rage quittin wwe raw F THIS


Simple. Vince McMahon is out to destroy all joy involved with pro-wrestling


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> WHY WAS SASHA IN THAT MATCH? WHY?
> 
> Someone anwser me. WTF im beyond salty right now.
> Im Rage quittin wwe raw F THIS


Me too bro me too...... ?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol Bubba :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ted said:


> Maybe Darren Young will go through a table tonight.


When people cheer, he'll take to Twitter about being a proud gay man and how people booing him is insensitive.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is probably about time for a commercial break.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi looking like motherfucking Hermes of Greek mythology with those silly-ass wings on his shoes. :hayden3


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Probably going to do a three way tag title match at NOC.

So I expect the PTP and The Dudley Boyz to fight on RAW next week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Never show weak ass cities on live WWE TV please.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Botched hip toss. That probably hurt like fuck :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

NEW DAY SUCKS LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> My god........
> 
> They are doing The Dudleyz vs The New Day ONE WEEK after the Dudleyz returned. WHAT THE [email protected]?!?!?! WHO BOOKED THIS!?!?





Rise said:


> This match should not have happened until the PPV. Why does WWE keep doing this?


Because fuck the viewing audience :vince5


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

SashaXFox said:


> WHY WAS SASHA IN THAT MATCH? WHY?
> 
> Someone anwser me. WTF im beyond salty right now.
> Im Rage


Cause she's a jobber on Raw... :vince5


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

"Um, do you get the playbook before you play a team?"

No wonder Titus isn't still with the NFL. :flair4


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Dudleys need to bring back the tye dye.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rise said:


> This match should not have happened until the PPV. Why does WWE keep doing this?


They have to win first to become #1 contenders to The New Day.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> My god........
> 
> They are doing The Dudleyz vs The New Day ONE WEEK after the Dudleyz returned. WHAT THE [email protected]?!?!?! WHO BOOKED THIS!?!?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

D-Von was about to get the table, so they go to commercial...

:vince


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks to cigarettes, many crappy bands never made it out of the garage.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a weird Raw. Where's Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Neville, Heyman/Lesnar/Taker (or mentions of them)?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> This crowd is BOOTY.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637794721453211648


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

These dorks can't smoke cigarettes while playing music in their open garage? :lol :lol :lol

So not rock-n-roll


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"That what the (insert name) are all about!" :cole


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ted said:


> They have to win first to become #1 contenders to The New Day.


*Which is stupid. Beating the champion should mean you're the champion. It's very simple logic.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We better get a fucking Wyatts vs Dudleys TLC match out of this return.

Bring back Spike Dudley for a 6 man TLC :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> These non-smoking commercials.... Seriously?


They're really bad.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We'll finally give the WWE Universe something interesting but then go right to a commercial break. :vince3


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Ted said:


> They have to win first to become #1 contenders to The New Day.


Oh like Sting did?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Titus sounds like a distortioned JBL.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Terrence said:


> So you're speechless. Typical Smarky answer. If your not willing debate then don't quote me.


You quoted me young gun. I am more than happy to debate with people who seem to have even the slightest idea of what they are talking about. A troll who thinks that a 7 foot statue who makes the Big Show look agile is a "total badass and something fresh" does not enter into that bracket


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

How i love it when Bubba yells at the ref


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

He's brushing his damn hair hahahaha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What the heck is Young talking about "What's for dinner?" fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What the hell is Darren Young talking about :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637794721453211648


Big E getting the draws? :bron


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Which is stupid. Beating the champion should mean you're the champion. It's very simple logic.*


Then any jobber team could just claim they are owed a title shot.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

PTP are so bad on commentary.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Darren talking about irrelevant shit on commentary :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Woods is killing me :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol Xavier


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

He isn't in the match, Bubba. You can punch Xavier square in the mouth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Did I just see a lady wave a dollar bill at Big E while he was dancing?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> We better get a fucking Wyatts vs Dudleys TLC match out of this return.
> 
> Bring back Spike Dudley for a 6 man TLC :mark:


The thought of Braun throwing Spike around the ring :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Javocado said:


> He's brushing his damn hair hahahaha


Just noticed that :lol :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ted said:


> Then any jobber team could just claim they are owed a title shot.


*No, the champions should be protected and NOT lose non-title matches. #1 contenders should be decided by everyone who's NOT the champion. I'm not sure why this needs to be explained.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Big E dancing! :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lel at Darren bringing back his "If yo' hair is nappy, ain't nobody happy!" schtick in reference to Xavier's luscious locks.



Omega_VIK said:


> Not saying New Day's bad, but they've the only shining spot on RAW. A year or two back we had Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, and Bray all were holding Raw to a better watch.


I agree that RAW is in dire need of varied entertaining acts. Around 2 months ago, we had Rusev being so damn funny when he put down Lana and did his creeper stuff, Owens and Cena going back at it and The New Day rising through the rocketing up the ranks. Now all we've got is TND holding the fort, but at least the Wyatt Family is back in full force.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Woods got a fucking brush:lmao:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darren Young knows he be liking that booty.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Pelican Bay? Xavier been watching Training Day lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Darren Young sounds like he's falling asleep.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Young is disgusting bruh....


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I wish I had hair like xavier


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

What kind of shoes does Kofi have on?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Woods is making me die. 

I like Titus on commentary. Absolutely hate Darren at this point.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I need a hype man like Xavier following me around all day :trips9


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Abel Headliner said:


> Big E getting the draws? :bron


Sasha banks getting the Big D


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Darren Young asking Saxton for help! :fuckedup


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

New Day doing the stomp cycle!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Help us out against the New Day, even up the numbers if you know what I mean"

That was probably the greatest thing Darren Young has ever said. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Young talking about Big E's booty. :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell is going on at commentary?


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

That guy in the second row that keeps standing up and clapping is getting on my tits, and not just because he's wearing an arsenal shirt.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

NateC said:


> What kind of shoes does Kofi have on?


Adidas Jeremy Scott Wings.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Should be PTP vs Dudleys right now. Good excuse to start removing the mistake that is the PTPs from the equation before the PPV. I just miss the days that Champs were a big deal, when they wrestled it was for the belt, and when they lost it was a big deal, it also enhances there title reign. Oddly as a type this PTPs got that type of reign and it was horrible, but I think that is because they never wrestled, not even squash matches.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I just realized theres only 1 white guy in these tag teams


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Terrible crowd.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Putting someone in a cage above the ring? WCW approves!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ezekiel rocking that Bone Thugs hair!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Its on now!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

TRICEP MEAT!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm so bored that my wife and I started debating Donald Trump's sex appeal.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The hair LMBO :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God bless Xavier for doing his damnedest to get this crowd of mongs and shitwads alive and kicking for once tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The one white guy in the match gets the hit tag spot :vince5


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> I wish I had hair like xavier


I wish I just had hair. fpalm


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Are u fucking serious wtf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Champions ALWAYS lose non-title matches. WWE tradition.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is a bad night for The New Day!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day didn't even put up a good fight.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

3D :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Did the match too soon


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Just horrible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YUP lets job the tag champions already


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

XAVIEEEERRRRR!!!...... SAVE THE TABLES!!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

bálorisayiddo said:


> That guy in the second row that keeps standing up and clapping is getting on my tits, and not just because he's wearing an arsenal shirt.


He is getting on my tits also
I quite like his top though tbh :smile2:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Table Saved. Thank you, Xavier Woods.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry PTP but you get no rematch. :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just realized that "wazzup" thing is older than a lot of the members of this forum. 

At least they're still keeping the late 90's relevant.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Champions ALWAYS lose non-title matches. WWE tradition.


only heel champs lose no title faces always win remember ptp


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seeing the 3D again brings back middle and high school memories of people getting 3D'd soon as they got out of class. I got a 3D soon as I walked out math class.:lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What if Jon Stewart comes out dressed as Sting ? :O


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok so I am supposed to want to watch the PPV because of a New Day member going through a table? Please. Thanks for ruining what could have been an epic PPV title match again WWE.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My least favorite thing about New Day is that the name reminds me of the terrible Legacy theme song from years ago that started "It's a nude gaaaayyyy."


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*And the New Day loses.

I like The Dudleys, but come the fuck on. fpalm*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This company is DOA. NXT will probably outdraw them soon.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Darren Young deserved to go through the table.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

#SaveTheTables


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

christien62 said:


> only heel champs lose no title faces always win remember ptp


Heels especially, but I've seen both lose.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope Seth doesn't look like a total geek like the last time he called out someone


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

so we havent been watching swerved this whole time? damn they fooled me


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

why just why is this Raw even happening. Too many weeks left before the ppv. This raw has accomplished nothing at all towards building story or matches for night of champions. Looks like we are getting all summerslam rematches for the most part.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena hasn't shown up on this show yet. He'll come out instead of Sting :bean


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

jobbing to old timers gj wwe atleast they didn't let them go through a table next week ptp vs dudleys I hope PTP goes over lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for the Champ! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE's Logic:

Beat M. Bison in order to fight M. Bison.

Win the Superbowl in order to play for the Superbowl.

Dumbasses.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Shouldn't have ended clean in my opinion.. you had PTP out there.. obviously upset on commentary about the Dudleyz passing them by to be contenders. 

So.. Dudleyz set up the 3D but PTP interrupt. Problem solved. 

Why did New Day have to take a clean loss?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Just realized that "wazzup" thing is older than a lot of the members of this forum.
> 
> At least they're still keeping the late 90's relevant.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> Cena hasn't shown up on this show yet. He'll come out instead of Sting :bean



Cena and Sting will go back and forth for 15 minutes on how much Seth Rollins is NOT a man.

:CITO


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Alright, so that segment in the corner was kind of amazing. Nice touch with the swerve around the Dudley's partner. Is the WWE relying a bit too much on people refusing to be pinned and being pinned completely arbitrarily to survive this time around, it sort of seems to be trivialising this even further. At least Sting knows that the pressure's off, then. Dudley Boyz are still a nothing team, have to stand by that after that display. New Day were an interesting show, but anyway their time in that match is over then. Lack of tables from them.

le.
v.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

HHHbkDX said:


> Cena hasn't shown up on this show yet.


Well there is one bright spot!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31*

I missed the first 20 minutes of the show tonight so maybe I missed him (Thank god!), but I just realized the show is almost over and no Cena tonight. WOW!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Now I have zero desire to ever see The New Day vs The Dudleys ever again.

Thanks, WWE!


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Heel To Face said:


> why just why is this Raw even happening. Too many weeks left before the ppv. This raw has accomplished nothing at all towards building story or matches for night of champions. Looks like we are getting all summerslam rematches for the most part.


... and there's only 2 more RAW's before the PPV.

It just shows how pointless these PPV's are that only get a few weeks of time to build storylines. Boring, like a 2% chance of a new WWE title champion, and rushed/sloppy where you get RAW's like this inbetween. 

I mean one of the biggest storylines right now for the next PPV is Ziggler being seen naked coming out of the shower.... in a match for no title or anything. Just terrible.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WWE can't book good heels at all. Just because they are heels, doesn't mean they have to lose clean, especially if they are fucking champions.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31*



Berlino said:


> You quoted me young gun. I am more than happy to debate with people who seem to have even the slightest idea of what they are talking about. A troll who thinks that a 7 foot statue who makes the Big Show look agile is a "total badass and something fresh" does not enter into that bracket


Yes, I did quote you first. To do shaking my head and not respond is cowardly. We've only seen him in one match, it's obvious you only like wrestlers like Sami Zayn that just do flips the entire match. Sami Zayn won't ever sell as much as someone like Braun logically. If they did, ROH would be the top company right now. Braun doesn't have to be athletic to be badass, I promise you will encounter a lot less athletic badass people in your life. Braun's job is to be a monster and destroy people and he certainly impressed a lot of people. Why anyone would listen to that goofball Meltzer is beyond me. I suggest you best get happy with him now before he is in the main event every night.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Shouldn't have ended clean in my opinion.. you had PTP out there.. obviously upset on commentary about the Dudleyz passing them by to be contenders.
> 
> So.. Dudleyz set up the 3D but PTP interrupt. Problem solved.
> 
> Why did New Day have to take a clean loss?


Cause wwe wants new day to make dudleys lose to ptp next week setting up the triple threat match that's what I would hope if there smart but wwe is dumb as ants


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I wish that tropical storm didn't dissipate. :mj2

This RAW has been painful. Why do I do this to my self?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here we go! :Cocky


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha match smhhh
Show v ryback smhhh 
3 divas matches all under 3 mins smhhh 
Noone went thru table.
Rape angle!!!! Omg ALL TIME LOW 
FUCK RAW


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This has been "Raw is bath salts" bad...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolph and Lana

It's like when Zack and Kelly broke up on Saved By The Bell

:Cry


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm guessing Cena's coming out now and HHH will announce double duty for Rollins at NOC since he's been sneak dissin all night .


----------



## SaveMeY2J (Sep 4, 2014)

Finally, the champ is here to save us from this awful Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If anyone can have 2 matches at NOC it's Seth Rollins. Dude has crazy endurance.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

lol at the strand of hair across Seth's head.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Seth is a fucking boring geek.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Lol, I tend to forget that it's from that commercial. When they did it just then against New Day, I was like, "wait a minute, that's from that commercial and no one has said it since like 2000" haha.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

At least they saved the best things til last. 

New day then the GOAT. :rollins


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sting disrespected Rollins!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:rollins calls out :flabbynsting, but gets :cena

Match become a Triple Threat.


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

The main event is Rollins speaking? Something exciting has to be happening here now, right? They could have done a promo like this earlier. 

Wonder what will be happening here? Something exciting finally... or another let down?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I preferred Rollins when he switched to the white trousers.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

So yes raw hasn't hit 200 pages that's when u know it has been trash ... It's logic


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, planting the seeds for Rollins/Triple H :mark:


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

triple h bust this kids ass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go with the HHH/Rollins feud.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, if they're not building towards Triple H vs Seth Rollins than this praise is so cringe-worthy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Does WCW always got to be referenced when it comes to Sting. 


They even got Seth still battling the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins just wants his statue DAMMIT :rollins


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yep, Rollins vs HHH confirmed


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Sting going to dump the statue in a river or something?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam it wheres his statue


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> :rollins calls out :flabbynsting, but gets :cena
> 
> Match become a Triple Threat.


And crowd pops for 1st time. :cena4


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cue Sting on a bridge throwing snorkels and stuff into the water below... "You want the statue? Go get the damn thing!"


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

WOW FUCK THIS SHOW


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Dolph and Lana
> 
> It's like when Zack and Kelly broke up on Saved By The Bell
> 
> :Cry


:lmao Nice call, my dude. If we're lucky, Miz TV will be set up like 'The Max.'


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This RAW has been utter shit.

And Stephanie gets no reaction. :lmao*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ooh Steph, Troll time :mark: :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What is this slut doing here?


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh man now she's gonna roast him on the mic while he gets no rebuttal great


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> If anyone can have 2 matches at NOC it's Seth Rollins. *Dude has crazy endurance.*


This is also true of a certain fat fuck. wens2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 08/31*

sigh


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Crowd no-selling Steph.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Just had to say he was just as good as HHH.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rollins on the statue: Give it back, it was mine! They built it, damn it! 
One hour until _The Phantom Pain_.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Damn it..


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh FFS go away Stephanie


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

The best thing that could happen to WWE is have John Cena turn heel and join the Authority.

Remember when Cena was complimenting HHH the RAW before SummerSlam? Saying HHH was never Flairs bitch/etc.

That could have some of the best storylines in years. A heel Cena is something WWE would need. I know Cena does the whole Make A Wish thing, etc - but he also gives back to the company like no other.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least we get to see Stephanie again tonight. She is smoking hot tonight!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hooray, Stephanie's here to emasculate Rollins again. We certainly don't get enough of this -_-.*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to pick up1

Here comes The Billion Dollar Princess with the quintillion dollar body, Goddess Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah Stephanie is running the place tonight no wonder it's been terrible. No triple h either. I guess they didn't expect to have a raw tonight lmaooooo


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Shouldn't this be leading to a face Rollins? Not face HHH.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins face turn in coming


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth vs HHH :trips2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So HHH sends his wife out there to defend him? :ha


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

GonGetGot said:


> so we havent been watching swerved this whole time? damn they fooled me


Yo! You just got Swerved Bro!


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

A Steph burial incoming


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

WTF is this shit? Fuck stephanie


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"Stop talking about my husband!!!" rofl


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where the hell is HHH? Looks like a bitch that he won't come out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Triple Hemorrhoid even there?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't want Seth v triple h.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh chit, Rollins about to get buried by Stephanie.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Where is HHH? Why is his wife defending him?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, it is going to be Seth Vs. HHH at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Maybe Seth is gonna be buried over his girlfriend


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth can't win for losing tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol Seth being all defensive.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Everything has to come back around to Stephanie and HHH. The fucking centerpieces of a wrestling company. One half doesn't wrestle anymore, the other hardly ever did. 

Just makes me sad. Not even angry. Sad for all the talents given nothing while these egomaniacs give themselves everything.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is Steph, strongest booked person in WWE history.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

tark1n said:


> Crowd no-selling Steph.


Crowd has been no-selling life itself the entire night, except for the New Day / Dudleyz match.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

A grown woman, leader of a "billion dollar company", and mother of 3 coming out to Jackie-O


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Man, Triple H really went for it tonight.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ok with Stephanie out there, this will be the worse ending of RAW in months.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

This bitch...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This putting HHH over crap needs to stop. It makes Seth look diminished.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

JOHN CENA THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins is the first wrestler Steph put over on the mic

:mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Just Pedigree Stephanie please.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

OI M8 FUCK OFF


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool this crowd can barely pop for even Cena


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Spoke to soon about the whole Cena thing.

Though it is nice to be genuinely surprised to see Cena.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Christ... First Stephanie now Cena...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The statue is gonna fall on Seth like Liu Kang's MK II fatality.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

GOD DAMMMMMMIIIITTTTT


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

cherry on top of a shit raw


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Thought we could make it thru without human gatorade bottle.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe Triple H has the statue. :trips9


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*And here comes Cena. 

Fuck. fpalm*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone predicted this.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Shit man, y'all called it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well we ALMOST made it through the show without Cena.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh for the love of.....Would someone cripple this Jorts wearing man child and spare us his shit?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's not Sting. It's John Cena!!!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Finally! The only guy that matters!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL:cena4


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So the crowd ISNT mute?


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nothing is as cringeworthy as chick rap.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seen that coming a mile away.. I'm sure everyone in this thread did as well :lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

RAW IN A NUT-SHELL
Sasha shows up nearly jobs to paige.
Crowd?Terrible
NO ONE went through a table
3 divas matches smhhh
Ryback v please retire.
LAW AND ORDER Rape Angle.Wouldnt be surprised ice -t doesnt come out NOC and cost dolph the match.Retarded WWE Booking
No ORTON
No Shamus
No stardust Neville
PTP Now after thought.
Cesaro loses again (clean ) to a shitinjury angle.

Grade? BULLSHIT RAW. Please boycott this disease called RAW.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That color combo is particularly ugly


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Originally Posted by *Hysteria* View Post
> _:rollins calls out :flabbynsting, but gets :cena
> 
> Match become a Triple Threat._
> And crowd pops for 1st time. :cena4


damn you called it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So they're burying Rollins to put a semi-retired Triple H over :serious:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, is this the start of the show or the end of the show? 

OH MY GOD!!! IS THE SHOW RESTARTING?!?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This RAW is falling extremely flat to me. Cena needs a program other than Rollins right now.


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

I can just imagine Cena's with Chef's voice saying "Hello Children!"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

My friends... BUSINESS HAS JUST PICKED UP!

:cena5


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I've seen everything Cena has to offer. Go away.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena Sucks!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The hell is Cena talking to?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuckers can't even muster the brain cells to do the "John Ce-na suuuccckkkssss!" joke properly during his theme song. Great job proving that you suck moose knuckles, my fellow citizens of Tampa.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Shocked that Steph didnt totally bury Rollins there...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple Threat match Sting vs Seth vs Cena for the WWE/United States Championship calling it now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Maybe Seth is gonna be buried over his girlfriend


Yup, like he was buried after his ex posted his nudes and buried like after he broke Cena's nose.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena had to come out and ruin the show!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ted said:


> Cena had to come out and ruin the show!



Show was already :dead3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena talking Rollins into a face turn. It's happening soon.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

stephs tits are awesome


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena talking about having people's back, who the hell did he ever help out?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins Double Duty


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

god dammit I called it fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena is already calling Rollins an after thought.

Seriously, fuck this guy and his booking. They can't let the future get some damn respect?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's the weekly "Let's rip on Seth that he is not allowed to respond " segment.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yep Rollins pulling double duty at NOC


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth will become a legend at Night of Champions!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2 Rollins matches at NOC :rollins


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth loses both titles. Seth turns face the next night on raw after NOC.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Captain Morgan?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Another Cena/Rollins match.

Fan-fucking-tastic.*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stephanie looks bored as shit.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Good, win your title back Cena!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins about to work double duty and steal the show at Night of Champs:mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That coward Sting was too scared to show up!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I know that I definitely have a "match" vs Cpt Morgan at NOC

:YES


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cena gets US title back, Seth keeps WWE title.

Bet it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:banderas

Double duty for the Ring General.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth should just vacate the US title. It's the lesser title. :draper2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This show has ebolAIDS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Prob gives an excuse for Sting to win. Tired Rollins loses?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

If that fucker wins that title back I'm so fucking done with wrestling


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Steph looking powerful and dominant is a higher priority than character development and the face/heel dichotomy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So....that show was terrible.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Seth Rolling embarrasses the shit out of Triple H and Stephanie when he turns face.

Tired of the Authority screwing over their supposed "face" of the company, and the person just has to stand there looking stupid/overruled.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I know this isn't the point, but Steph looked really hot there. Her "I don't want to do this" face got me


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

well, Cena just gave me a reason not to give a shit about NoD, Night of Dull


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Another Cena/Rollins match.
> 
> Fan-fucking-tastic.*


Yeah but is setting thing up , Seth Rollins losing both belts at NOC , and he will blame HHH & Steph turning face after that


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So Rollins will be wore out by the Sting match and lose also that is quite a sight, Sting and Cena together :mark:


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

They need to go back to mysterious, pops out of nowhere or using teleportation Sting, not this casual, "sup John" Sting.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

The match with sting is gonna be so short.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

K that RAW gets an F.

Literally garbo.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Seth loses both titles. Seth turns face the next night on raw after NOC.


If he loses to Sting WWE should just go away forever!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awful raw. The ending was ok though.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Sting just made more money than all of us combined will this month, by walking out and doing nothing. Lol.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Rollins is the best thing going in wwe. He beats Cena and Sting in one night and grows the legend of Seth Rollins


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It's the weekly "Let's rip on Seth that he is not allowed to respond " segment.


TBH, Seth really isn't great. 

A lot of you fools bought into the kaybafe so bad here. :fpalm


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Can they please hire a face painter for Sting that can follow his hairline? I've seen better paint jobs at county fairs.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow that was a bad RAW. Football is starting up, so its only going to get worse from here.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena is being called a legend now


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

I've never heard of 'cashing in a rematch clause'.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Steph wasn't needed for that segment and the show sucked


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Horrible Raw, horrible ending. That pretty much sums it up!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHH not coming out to defend himself made him look bitch made.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing to say other than, that wasn't very good, and i'm tired. night.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Trust John Cena to salvage something out of a lackluster RAW. Atypical, but it works I guess. Implication that things are weakening a bit on Seth's side, with people seemingly having their hands tied when it comes to granting Cena the match, at least that's where that angle would seem to be going here.

e.
v.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seth should just vacate the US title. It's the lesser title. :draper2


And the perfect heel thing to do.... when the fuck will LU be back?! When it was on, I wasn't even tempted to watch this shit live, even for a few minutes.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*What a fucking awful RAW.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Sting just made more money than all of us combined will this month, by walking out and doing nothing. Lol.


Don't forget his terrible promo earlier.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im looking more forward to Sting vs Rollins as are many


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My face after tonight's RAW.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm too tired from reading live BOLA tweets three nights straight to complain about this shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where was Booker T tonight? Tough Enough is over.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Not a very good Raw, NOC just got more interesting though. Best parts were Ziggler sex scandal, Xavier Woods's hair, and them hinting at throwing Seth under the bus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> HHH not coming out to defend himself made him look bitch made.


It would have made way more sense for HHH to come out, and because Seth was saying he is better than him (HHH) then he could say prove it.

You will defend both titles in one night at night of champions.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

When Woods perm is the highlight of this episode, either that speaks volumes of how underrated that guy is or speaks volumes of the quality WWE's product is in.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seth should just vacate the US title. It's the lesser title. :draper2


lol for real. Just hand over the shit jobber belt. No need to get tired before your World title match. Or just DQ yourself.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> My face after tonight's RAW.


Yep.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Vince rigged the votes for Josh.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> HHH not coming out to defend himself made him look bitch made.


He was busy burying the guy that got shot outside the PC earlier....


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Cena is being called a legend now


Is he not?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> IDONTSHIV said:
> 
> 
> > Seth should just vacate the US title. It's the lesser title.
> ...


One of their bigwigs tweeted about it returning, but still no date


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


At least this episode of Raw had Lana ass!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BoJackson said:


> Is he not?


Only for being the worst "face of the company" in history...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Best parts of Raw were the Wyatts/Ambreigns segment, Cesaro vs Owens and New Day and the Dudleys. Cena ruined the ending for me although Seth pulling double duty at NOC should be awesome.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS XAVIER WOODS' HAIR?!??!?! WHAT IS THAT DAMN THING?!?!?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> And the perfect heel thing to do.... when the fuck will LU be back?! When it was on, I wasn't even tempted to watch this shit live, even for a few minutes.


I know how you feel. Right now I am converting all the episodes to dvd and going to try and get my brother into it. I need new episodes,please!


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> At least this episode of Raw had Lana ass!


Wait, that was it?

What a dull episode of RAW.

e.
v.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS XAVIER WOODS' HAIR?!??!?! WHAT IS THAT DAMN THING?!?!?!


Seriously?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Seriously?


No, just a stupid overreaction.


Carry on.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> At least this episode of Raw had Lana ass!


Especially when you find a gif of it :mark:











:homer


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Especially when you find a gif of it :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cheeks and arches.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Especially when you find a gif of it :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Only for being the worst "face of the company" in history...


Well, he's not that now, so that might be why he's considered a legend relative to Seth Rollins. He developed at some point. Like, how many people move on from being that at some point in their stay there, not many. The Rock? Steve Austin? Hogan? Not even Seth Rollins can shed that much dead weight, reputation-wise and friends-wise. So yeah, legend, although in a muted and slightly limited sense, and perhaps mostly through others' help. Like Sting, at least.

e.
v.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> 2 Rollins matches at NOC :rollins


And ill get to see it live. :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is going to cement his legacy at Night of Champions.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

BoJackson said:


> Is he not?


They don't usually call them legends until they retire. Cena will probably be around another five years at least.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

This Raw may have had the record of most women's segments.

If it's just going to be a female equivalent of the men's wrestling, women's wrestling is destined to be just another minor league.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Steph looking powerful and dominant is a higher priority than character development and the face/heel dichotomy


:vince5 "What else did you people expect? After all she is DADDY'S LITTLE GIRL which means NOBODY out shines her"

:cena3 "Nobody boss? Not even me?"

:vince3 "John, oh John you know I can't say no to you but she's my daughter"

:cena2 "Boss I can RISE ABOVE anything, just tell me what to do"

:vince5"Well John you did say anything and while I love my daughter she never did suck only blew so if you can...........John-----John where did you....OH....OH there goes my zipper now.....up....UP.....UP AND AWAY!!!!!!!!!"

#WWELogic


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Lol @Brock must be black, because I don't know a single non-black person who refers to a relaxer as a perm. :lol



DGenerationMC said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS XAVIER WOODS' HAIR?!??!?! WHAT IS THAT DAMN THING?!?!?!


He flat ironed it. What's wrong with that?


----------



## mtengland (Dec 31, 2014)

*Lowsy Raw*

Tonight's Raw was very ho-hum. WWE tends to put on crappy shows from time to time, but tonight had the makings to be a good show. We had Sting, applicable Diva's matches, a title match, SummerSlam rematches and more. WWE had a good host city too, as typically in bigger towns the shows feel bigger (as opposed to running a smaller show in a town they don't mention on TV.)

The MITB winner was nowhere to be found, in fact I never heard his name mentioned. Randy Orton was a complete afterthought. Instead, WWE built a campy storyline around Summer Rae salivating over DZ. The show had an awful pace (think about how many times you heard "welcome back to MNR' during tonight's show for interview segments and other garbage) and while Rollins was the center of attention again, everything else felt very stale. There is always a post SSlam lure in WWE, but this show really drove that home. The seeds are being planted for a HHH-Rollins feud but we are a little far from WM season which is the stage that deserves IMO. 

Does anything get better from here? I mean it's to the point that live event sales are down big time- Michael Cole has to hype the next weeks raw to try and make people get last minute tickets. That rarely used to happen outside of a PPV mention. The live crowd was dead tonight, and rightfully so. They had a good opening in the pyro and Sting, the Wyatt family stuff is actually interesting with Braun and a decent show closing but everything else was stale and most matches overstayed their welcome. Sheamus could have had valuable promo time during one of those awful drama segments.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

Londa Lousey?


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

Only thing I really enjoyed this week was Xavier Woods tbh.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> wens2 winning the match so he can provide for his family roud


I really wished they'd continue with this gimmick. Has so much potential.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

Xavier's hair was the best part of the show.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

This show made hate WWE more than I've hated WWE in a long time. I think I'm leading up to a much-needed break from this show.


----------



## mtengland (Dec 31, 2014)

Baltimore's shows usually have a tendency to be pretty good, so maybe next week things will pick up. NOC's card is actually filling out to be a good show, as we know Cena and Rollins are going to steal the show. Next week will be interesting to see if WWE tries to pick up business going into MNF season, because another lowsy show like this week and viewers won't bother with the show for a while.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

Hohum perfectly described it


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

Well, lousy Raws for 80% of a calendar year is commonplace.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*



mtengland said:


> Baltimore's shows usually have a tendency to be pretty good, so maybe next week things will pick up. NOC's card is actually filling out to be a good show, as we know *Cena and Rollins are going to steal the show*.


The problem isn't the lack of quality wrestling. The problem is the show lacks coherence and has no one worth investing in outside of the usual suspects. You had damn well better be a Cena or Reigns fan or this show isn't for you. WWE has made this abundantly clear to me. The product is incredibly stale, incredibly boring and incredibly predictable.

It's all a bunch of hot shotted bullshit. Why is Sting getting a championship match? He lost his only WWE match to HHH. He doesn't deserve a #1 contenders match, let alone a match for the title. Why are Hunter and Steph faces now? Because *reasons*? When am I going to see them get it in the neck for their two year reign of terror? Never? Great. Why would anyone watch this? Nothing makes sense. The feuds are all terrible. The most over act in the frakking company is New Day and now I hear they're busy doing jobs for an AE relic that never moved numbers in the first place.

WWE hasn't and will not get a dime out of me unless they well and truly unfuck themselves. I wouldn't hold my breath on that happening.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

Has there been a good Raw in recent memory?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Inb4 Sting vs John Cena WM32


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

Yeah this has been a lackluster Raw this week. The US title challenge have been propping up RAWs for the past half a year and now that its gone the quality has dropped without the surprises of last week.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

anybody else think cenas promo was.... uhh... good?


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

Haven't you guys figured it out yet? there's only ever one good RAW, after a PPV (usually one of the bigger ones) all weeks that follow are filler


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

I don't get why you guys expect any different now. This is why I stopped watching.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Eh this week's show was average or below average. The show started off with a Sting promo and although I'm glad he got to talk, he was kissing up to HHH. Did HHH wrote this promo? Not good. We had two Summerslam rematches and only one of them was good which was Kevin Owens defeating Cesaro. The Ziggler/Rusev match felt too slow for me. The backstage segments that followed just makes me laugh. Not surprised Charlotte won the Beat the Clock challenge. Also glad Sasha Banks didn't lose to Paige so that booking makes sense. Felt like the whole night had slower paced matches from Ryback/Big Show, Ambrose/Strowman and even the New Day/Dudley Boyz match. I still enjoy the New Day but this week they didn't do much. Main event segment, nothing memorable at all. We learned that Rollins is pulling double duty at the PPV against Cena and Sting.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Why on earth did they decide to waste Cesaro/Owens on a Raw yet again? Since the Cesaro/Owens match at SS, they've had a pointless eight man tag team match and another pointless singles match this week on Raw. Why not give them a segment at least one of these weeks to address the SS match? Show that the outcome of the match actually matters.

And then they blew their load on the Dudleyz/New Day. Completely unnecessary. Naturally, it was an entertaining segment, but why not have the Dudleyz face a weaker team and go over with New Day on commentary? All it requires is some post match interaction and it keeps the feud going. Instead they've already made me care less about their matchup at NOC.

Normally this is par for the course but Raw was actually enjoyable last week, which made this one more disappointing. It epitomised all that is wrong with the WWE currently and why they have so many stale feuds and characters.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Minus the rushed divas matches [Didnt do them any favors] and cenas un-wanted ass. Decent raw i guess [?].


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Rollings needs to deliberate DQ the match.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

TommyWCECM said:


> Hohum perfectly described it


I agree, it was very ho-hum.

Knew it would be though. Last week's Raw was pretty good, which usually means a lacklustre Raw is to follow.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

So the whole point of RAW was to put Triple H over? Sting started the show by putting Triple H over and after that Steph said something like "Seth isn't half the man that Triple H is." Then the focus on Renee's interview with Seth was Triple H and during the final segment of the night Steph came out to remind us about how good Triple H is. 

I gave Ziggler-Rusev angle chance tonight but it was so cringe-worthy. So, Summer sneaks into Dolph's locker room while he's in the shower and sees Dolph naked. Now Lane gets mad at Dolph and wants to know if Summer saw Dolph's private parts. When Dolph said that Summer accidentally saw him naked, Lana gets jealous. This storyline is straight out of kindergarten. Who writes this stuff?

Not a very good RAW to be honest. Wyatt family angle will probably lead to a good Survivor Series match. Didn't bother to watch Divas matches after last week. Tag Team division looks great when the Usos come back. The New Day is on fire right now.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Rollins face when Cena mentionend Shield stuff roud


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

I usually enjoy Raw but what in the blue hell was this? 

- *Sting promo:* Too scripted and only used to plant a seed between Rollins and Triple H.
- *Ziggler vs Rusev:* Feud is getting old. Ziggler is awesome as a heel but so cringeworthy as a face.
- *Ryback vs Big Show:* Nevermind..
- *Owens vs Cesaro: *I actually enjoyed that one. A bit anti-climatic though.
- *Dean Ambrose vs. Braun Strowman:* Okay I guess. Strowman makes an impact. Same ending.
- *The Dudley Boyz vs. The New Day:* Xavier his hair is epic. Can't go wrong with this match-up.
- *Ending with Rollins, Cena and Stephanie:* Kind of anti-climatic as well. No fights, nothing new except for Cena vs Rollins at NoC.


*Overall grade: * C-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

I agree. Raw was meh last night. The NFL season is nigh and the ratings blow will be interesting to see. WWE needs to put its best foot forward every week and this didnt seem to be such an effort.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Ziggler/Summer angle is just plain awful with some unintentional hilarity from Summer sprinkled in (her running away and her explanation of what happened were priceless). I didn't think the Ziggler/Rusev feud could get any worse, but WWE surpassed my expectations. 

The Divas Beat the Clock was terribly executed. It should have put the eventual winner (Charlotte) in the spotlight, but instead, we got a stupid finish that didn't make any sense (HOW WAS THAT NOT A DQ?!?!?) and undermined Charlotte's ascension to the title match. 

Sting sucking up to Triple H was just obnoxious. 

This Raw was a chore to sit through.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

God god almighty , the Sting opening promo was horrendous.
I bet my life it was written by HHH such was the praise heaped on HHH, it had all of snoz's fingerprints all over it was atrocious.

Ziggler Rusev is as boring as an orton big show match.
The Diva suck and Ryback looked mentally retarded.
After a decent raw last week this was a shit opening hour..

another good match between owens and cesaro., but another awful segment with ziggler and lana.

Think Rowan will turn up as the team mate of rollins and ambrose.
I fast forwarded the rest of the show as I simply gave up


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TripleG said:


> The Divas Beat the Clock was terribly executed. It should have put the eventual winner (Charlotte) in the spotlight, but instead, we got a stupid finish that didn't make any sense (HOW WAS THAT NOT A DQ?!?!?) and undermined Charlotte's ascension to the title match.


That would never be a DQ, they didn't touch Paige.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

What an awful RAW this was. Nothing relevant happened.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Raw was awful this week. the best moment was Lana Booty showing.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Dear WWE,

If I can prove I am related to Ric Flair, or if I change my name to Flair/Fliehr, can do I get a title shot as well?

Sincerely

Me


Also The Beat the Clock Challenge was stupid. 2 Squash matches for the NXT Divas (way to help the divas cause btw WWE), whereas Paige got Sasha. W.T.A.F.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

Pretty much the same standard as most Raw's, it's just that last weeks episode raised our expectations and makes last nights Raw look even worse in comparison. 

For every good Raw, you get about 5 bad ones.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*



Suck It said:


> Haven't you guys figured it out yet?


Everybody has a price for the million dollar man muwahahahahaha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Divas Beat The Clock Challenge was horribly executed.
Only PCB could qualify?
That kind of telegraphs on who was going to win each match.
The title shot opportunity should have extended itself to all 6 participants who fought in the 3 matches.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*



LordKain said:


> Has there been a good Raw in recent memory?


Last week.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

The show was good, the crowd was terrible.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

You're telling me a WWE televised show not delivered last night?


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

Was I seeing things or did Braun Strawman piss himself?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

What the hell is "Lowsy"? 

Can the OP explain that to me? Thanks.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

#SaveTheTables 

:Rollins

RAW wasn't terrible nor was it particularly memorable.

When The Wyatt's were starting to beat down Ambrose and Reigns you know what would have been awesome?

Seth Rollins running down, teasing at a Shield reunion. The crowd goes nuts etc

He then starts laughing and walks back up the ramp watching his former friends get near killed out there. Would have been a great heel moment.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Old School Icons said:


> #SaveTheTables
> 
> :Rollins
> 
> ...


I would've loved that. I wanted Seth to come out last night for the save, even if it was just to laugh one more time at his brothers.

Whoever booked last week's show needs to come back. RAW was such a letdown last night.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Pretty good Raw, final segment was great, Strowman keeps on impresing me and that Owens/Cesaro match was really good. Also, a Raw without Randy Orton is a good Raw.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

As Allways i really enjoyed this raw. 

Lana/Ziggler & Rusev/Summer i might be the only person in this forum but in my mind this feud is entertaining and i like every part of it. Looking forward to see Miz TV on Smackdown. 

Beat the clock Challenge, good idea which actually made sense that only PCB can earn the shot by winning at SS. Only thing i disliked was the finish of Brie vs Charlotte - What a fucking finishing move. 

Braun Stowman definetly impressed me. Just to see how he destroyed reigns was so much fun to watch. Great job WWE to make him a Wyatt (Y) 

Dudleys vs New Day vs PTP is gold. Best part of the show for me. Prediction: At NoC New Day will retain by pinning PTP in a three way with Dudleys but at Survivor Series the Dudley Boys will win the Titles. Will be so great to watch it. 

Ic-Title probably again with my man The MIZ, Ryback and Show has to have a different ending than at SS. So the most must see WWE Superstar in history will be the new Champ :clap Love it. 

Cesaro vs Owens great match. They both have top wrestling skills and showed it again. But let them have a new feud.

The ending segment with Cena, Rollins and Stephanie was also good. To see Rollins have two matches at NoC will be intresting and idk the outcome but probably he will walk out with nothing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Raw was not even that bad. I don't understand this forum at all.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe I was too sleepy to enjoy Raw but it was a huge let down coming off of last week. Crowd seemed bored from the start.

I'll say I did enjoy Wyatts/Ambreigns segment. Strowman looks like a legit monster. Even though he'll some day lose his aura Im enjoying the ride so far.

Also enjoyed New Day vs Dudley Boys. I think its ridiculous that their build up for the titles started with beating the champs clean fpalm. I'll let it slide only cause I find both teams really entertaining, it just sucks that they'll probably face off a few more times before it actually matters at a PPV. They'll end up killing what should be gold.

Nothing much else stood out to me. Sure Cesaro vs Owens was good but who cares, why are they wrestling again. Can we get these guys in a story line with each other or other people. They're floating right now

The divas matches were all underwhelming but they finally have a Title focus right now so i'll give it a chance to improve.

Sting being a plot device for Seth vs HHH rubbed me the wrong way. I like Sting, I just want to see something done right by him now that hes finally here. 

No Randy  but who cares cause him being on these days means I have to watch him and Sheamus feud for eternity 

Miz deserves a better role, I pretty much enjoy him whenever he touches a Mic.

Love Rusev but hate this feud. & that match was a long squash match that Ziggler still nearly won fpalm. Who books these matches, Ziggler looked horrible throughout.

& Seth gets 2 matches at the next PPV, That sounds about right...

I hate to be negative but the creativity for this show was lazy as fuck. As a huge follow up show this was embarrassingly bad.


----------



## mtengland (Dec 31, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> What the hell is "Lowsy"?
> 
> Can the OP explain that to me? Thanks.


It was a weak show. It didn't have a big feel to it and it didn't advance any storylines. It was 3 hours of filler.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

Xavier's hair was probably the highlight of the show.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

i agree it sucked. the sting promo was bizarre. the divas stuff sucked. am i the only one that feels the match should continue even when the clock runs out? 

new day was horrible as always. how you people like them is some kind of inside joke i'm not in on. the ziggler/rusev match was the typical take your time and make it last this long super methodical crap. most of the rest i skipped other than the rollins promos and owens/cesaro.

high points were lana looking amazingly hot and owens/cesaro having a very good wrestling match(i know good wrestling on raw, how fucking crazy right?). that's it. everything else was horseshit.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*



UntilDawn said:


> Xavier's hair was probably the highlight of the show.


i couldn't stop staring at him and thinking what an idiot he looks like with that hair.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*



Jingoro said:


> i couldn't stop staring at him and thinking what an idiot he looks like with that hair.


I agree, that comb he had made it even more memorable.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*

For those who didn't watch it but wants to be updated - http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/130992/wwe-monday-night-raw-8-31-2015/


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Lowsy Raw*



mtengland said:


> It was a weak show. It didn't have a big feel to it and it didn't advance any storylines. It was 3 hours of filler.


Oh I get what you're saying but my point is that I never heard of the word "Lowsy" before. 


Now "LOUSY" on the other hand.... Get my drift?


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

The one guy I disown seems to be the highlight of the show glad I didnt watch it.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I need gifs of Steph's facial expressions, she looked so damn hot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> I need gifs of Steph's facial expressions, she looked so damn hot.












Thirsty Steph :thirst


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Thirsty Steph :thirst


I've never seen her do these face before she looked ridiculously hot. You know when someones facial expressions are the best part of the show theirs something wrong lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Thirsty Steph :thirst




I'm sure a nice stiff shot of hard liquor could help quench that thirst.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Thirsty Steph :thirst


Niiice. 

Enjoyed seeing Strowman, looks like a decent prospect.


----------

